# Opinions Please



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Send them back. They offered so I would take that as an offer of a gift.


----------



## Page1962 (Oct 18, 2015)

Holy cow.....what a presumptuous thing to do. Send it back with a note to refund you the money it cost to you do so. Is there any way to report this person to an administrator here?


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

If there was no discussion of money, then that's just plain WRONG. If the knitter wants them back, ask for postage up front and send the package back. Wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

They should have told you,what they would charge ,price of yarn and labour,Sent them back,


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very poor etiquette and use of this forum.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Very poor etiquette and use of this forum.


It certainly is.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

jdwilhelm said:


> Very poor etiquette and use of this forum.


I very much agree with the above. Please report this to administration. At the bottom of this page there is "contact us" - that's how you get admin. If you don't mind sharing what admin says then I'm sure others would be interested in how you get along.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm shocked as well. Will be interested as to how this turns out.. takes nerve.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Legally, there was no contract for payment. PM the sender and ask her whether she wants the items returned to her and if so to send you postage, or if she prefers you to give them to charity in her name.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


I have been approached in the same way. I haven't given my address, but I get a few private messages on here from time to time. She seems fascinated by babies. The first private message seemed not out of the ordinary, but as they've progressed I have the feeling that this person may be a bit challenged. I have told her, "thank you, but I don't need her to knit for my grand babies, as I already knit for them". She seems to be hell-bent on doing so. I will not reveal my address.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

I realize now I should not have given my address.
Sounds like it could be the same person. As the messages kept coming I too had the same opinion as you.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Not only this happening. A person on here offered to give me yarn and PM'ed me two times saying when she would send the yarn and still i never received the yarn for charity baby hats. Sad there are people out there that say things and either want money, or just do it to have something to say. As my mom always said you cant trust everybody.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Everyone's right, contact admin. Return the items, and if you can get receipt from post office that you sent them back. This is creepy.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I live in Northern Ireland and have had a similar pm from someone in England. I was not the only one to get this. I told her I already knitted too many things for my grandchildren and didn't give my address. This was about a year ago and I haven't heard from her since. It's certainly wrong of her to send things and ask for payment.


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG, that is craziness! You've gotten some good advice here. I'd mail those back for sure. Wow. That's one for the books!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's just very wrong! If she wants them back tell her to send money for the return!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## maley (Feb 12, 2013)

She sent of her own volition - give her choice if she wants them back to send postage as it's expensive mailing. Then, because I wouldn't want reminder of bad experience let her know you will be donating to charity if she does not respond back by a certain time. Too bad - thought originally nice to have made and sent but then to try to bully you into paying for them is wrong.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I would not even offer to send them back. Just get rid of them! Maybe that way she will learn a lesson.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

StaceyK said:


> If there was no discussion of money, then that's just plain WRONG. If the knitter wants them back, ask for postage up front and send the package back. Wrong, wrong, wrong.


I agree! Also would be interested in what Admin says. Please keep us posted on developments.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Report to Admin by PM and ask what to do.



Page1962 said:


> Holy cow.....what a presumptuous thing to do. Send it back with a note to refund you the money it cost to you do so. Is there any way to report this person to an administrator here?


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

inishowen said:


> I live in Northern Ireland and have had a similar pm from someone in England. I was not the only one to get this. I told her I already knitted too many things for my grandchildren and didn't give my address. This was about a year ago and I haven't heard from her since. It's certainly wrong of her to send things and ask for payment.


She seems to come and go. I've not heard from her since last July and then suddenly got an e-mail last week that she's sorry she's not been in touch. She chats like she's known me all my life and also as if I know all over her family and problems. I've just ignored the last note. I don't want to be rude, but there's some kind of problem there, me thinks.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, that is actually kind of scary to me. Good advice received from the other kp members. Please keep us informed of what you do and what admin says, they may have had other complaints of this same type of incident.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

But you did pay for the material and shipping? That would only make sense. Unless she said out front she would provide the yarn and pay shipping.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I had a couple of pm and I didn't believe her . You only hear from her once in a while .


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

how bizzaar! I wouldn't send back unless she sends you money to cover the cost. This sounds like the one type of situation where I might actually block a person.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I would like to know the out come of this too. sounds scary


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


I received the same PM a few months ago. My response was no thank you I will knit for my granddaughter myself. I never heard another word.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Legally, there was no contract for payment. PM the sender and ask her whether she wants the items returned to her and if so to send you postage, or if she prefers you to give them to charity in her name.


Good advice


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just go with the rules and contact Admin through PM.



Kitchenergal said:


> She seems to come and go. I've not heard from her since last July and then suddenly got an e-mail last week that she's sorry she's not been in touch. She chats like she's known me all my life and also as if I know all over her family and problems. I've just ignored the last note. I don't want to be rude, but there's some kind of problem there, me thinks.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


How peculiar! I agree with the others, contact admin and hopefully you'll receive some good advice. And maybe anyone else that is contacted by this person could kindly hint that donations to homeless shelters are always appreciated. Young families with small children would be grateful, as long as they didn't receive a bill.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I would do absolutely nothing.
The same thing happened to me two years ago....and yes, it was from a fellow KPer!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

In November I received a strange request from a member. I had posted about how I had paid for some dishcloth patterns because I was after some specific patterns and the pictures of them were posted in colour but I received the patterns and pictures in black and white. I had many replies from members telling me about all the free patterns out there and I said that I had already downloaded and printed heaps of free patterns over 3 days and that I couldn't find appropriate ones that were for free so I paid for some. I did learn about some great sites for free dishcloth patterns though that I hadn't been aware of before. 

I received the first PM asking "can you share the link for the dishcloths please, thanks"
I replied "Can you tell me please which dish cloths you are referring to"?
Then I got " the ones you purchased and you were sent black & white patterns instead of the colored, I just thought maybe I would like to make them also. I love the knitted dishcloths.
I haven't bought one in years. I don;t mean for you to send me the patterns just the name of them and the designer and then I could locate them myself. thank you",
I replied "There are so many beautiful patterns out there and I printed out over 50 free ones which I will be making but I wanted something very different for some very special people so I bought some for them. I suggest you check out Ravelry and Pinterest which is where I found all of mine. There are so many on those sites and that is why I spent 3 whole days looking and printing.
All the best",
Then came "I know there are so many beautiful dish cloth patterns, I wanted to see the ones that you choose. Sorry for the inconvenience, all I asked for was the name of the dishcloth and the
designer, I really don't think that was too much to ask for, I do not understand WHY for the life of me you cannot tell me or the few that asked for that info. Surley its no secret??????
Sorry to have wasted my time and yours",
Then I said "I thought that you were a little strange after the 2nd PM, now I am sure of it. You said in the 2nd PM that you wanted to make the dish cloth patterns that I had bought but you never saw them nor did I describe them so why would you want to pay for them when you don't even know what they look like.
I think you have an ulterior because if you really like dish cloths and wanted to make some, why not look on Ravelry and Pinterest.
I think you have been really rude to waste my time for nothing".
I never received any more PMs.

It didn't make any sense to me and no one had asked me what the patterns were of because that wasn't the issue, it was about the black and white pictures. I was not going to give out the authors name or website until I knew the outcome of the issue.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

It is my understanding, in the United States anyway, if someone sends you something unsolicited, you can keep it and have _no_ obligation to pay.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> It is my understanding, in the United States anyway, if someone sends you something unsolicited, you can keep it and have _no_ obligation to pay.


Pay attention!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I, too, have had a message from someone wanting to knit for my grandchildren. I got the impression I was to pay postage and costs etc. I didn't reply.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

I received a message after I had posted pics of sweaters for my grandsons asking for their names and birth dates. Received this via a p.m. 7 months after the original post of the pictures. I didn't reply.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I wonder if it's more than one person who is asking intrusive questions about our grandchildren. It happened to me in Northern Ireland and i know of several people it happened to in the rest of UK. The OP is in Australia. What other countries are getting these messages?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

damemary said:


> Just go with the rules and contact Admin through PM.


I agree. This is the best thing to do.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Contact admin. ♥


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've been trawling through my old private messages and have found the one I was looking for. It was sent on 14 Feb 2015. She asked for the date my GD was born and her name, and also the name of her brother. She asked to knit for them and wanted me to cover the postage. It originated from Aberdeen, Scotland. Is this the same person others have encountered?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I hadn't heard of this before. Nobody would get my info re. my address or family members if it's an unsolicited request - too many crazies out there.
I would report something like this to Admin. They should be made aware.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

StaceyK said:


> If there was no discussion of money, then that's just plain WRONG. If the knitter wants them back, ask for postage up front and send the package back. Wrong, wrong, wrong.


 This would be the path I would follow - no reason why you should be paying postage to return something you did not ask for in the first place.... No mention of price was made - it was an offer - I would not pay to return them. Keep them or donate them to charity.....


peanutpatty said:


> I hadn't heard of this before. Nobody would get my info re. my address or family members if it's an unsolicited request - too many crazies out there.
> I would report something like this to Admin. They should be made aware.


 I would report it to Admin as well..... this is wrong in so many ways....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Are you serious???? How could someone do that???

That does happen on here.....people "gift" things to you and turn on you like a pack of wolves.......


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

BlueRose said:


> Not only this happening. A person on here offered to give me yarn and PM'ed me two times saying when she would send the yarn and still i never received the yarn for charity baby hats. Sad there are people out there that say things and either want money, or just do it to have something to say. As my mom always said you cant trust everybody.


That is so true......you think people are your friends and you find out the difference when they "pack up" and turn on you......


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Lilyan said:


> Legally, there was no contract for payment. PM the sender and ask her whether she wants the items returned to her and if so to send you postage, or if she prefers you to give them to charity in her name.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I wonder if it's more than one person who is asking intrusive questions about our grandchildren. It happened to me in Northern Ireland and i know of several people it happened to in the rest of UK. The OP is in Australia. What other countries are getting these messages?


Mine came from within Scotland. I didn't realise this was happening to a lot of us. There are obviously a number of people making offers.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Contact admin. ♥


Sounds like the same person


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kitchenergal said:


> I have been approached in the same way. I haven't given my address, but I get a few private messages on here from time to time. She seems fascinated by babies. The first private message seemed not out of the ordinary, but as they've progressed I have the feeling that this person may be a bit challenged. I have told her, "thank you, but I don't need her to knit for my grand babies, as I already knit for them". She seems to be hell-bent on doing so. I will not reveal my address.


I've had 4 messages since my granddaughter was born in October. I felt the same as you but she obviously keeps track of all the names of the children. This is freaking me out a little now that I find out that it's happening to a number of us!


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't imagine such a thing--I agree with the advice here--send them back with a note that says "I did not realize you would expect payment so I am returning these. Thought they would be a gift. If you want to be paid, you should make that clear at the beginning."


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmmm....seems as if we might have opportunity vultures here on KP.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

It's NEVER a good idea to give your contact information to someone you don't know as you really do not know their motives. Obviously this is a case of someone looking to "cash in" on the vulnerability of someone else. I would not spend the money to return the items but would contact the individual and ask them if they would like you to donate the items to someone in need.

I do not care for people who misrepresent themselves or their situation, in order to take advantage of another. There have been more than enough cases of people here on KP who took advantage of the generosity of others. When called out for it they have struck back with incredible venom. Be very wary of who you give information from and don't believe every sob story.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think not replying and reporting it to Admin might be the best way.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

krestiekrew said:


> Hmmm....seems as if we might have opportunity vultures here on KP.


Yes we do!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is terrible - the person concerned 'offered' to knit so I certainly would not be paying for the items.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sorry this has happened to you. I would let admin know also. Not much he can do about it at this time, but if she continues to be a problem to you, then maybe he will be able to help you.

I also regretfully gave out my address a few years ago. It bit me last year big time. Hope you have better results.


----------



## shermangirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Haven't read the forum rules, but isn't there something that we agree to when signing up, that the forum cannot be used to advertise your personal business. I guess, technically speaking, it's not an advertisement, but she is using KP for personal gain. How do you contact the admins?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

shermangirl said:


> Haven't read the forum rules, but isn't there something that we agree to when signing up, that the forum cannot be used to advertise your personal business. I guess, technically speaking, it's not an advertisement, but she is using KP for personal gain. How do you contact the admins?


Personal business is allowed to be advertised here There is a designer section where links to patterns can be posted, but many designers post their new items in pictures, then post the link to their patterns. Then there are those that buy for resale, and post in classifieds (some even say they got the items in a thrift store).


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Who is this person? I think we should know who she is!

ETA: Since payment was never discussed, you are under no obligation to even return them to her. If you're not comfortable giving them to your granddaughter, you could donate them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd make a change"--send them back with a note that says "I did not realize you would expect payment. I thought they would be a gift. If you want to be paid, you should make that clear at the beginning. Send return postage of $XXXX and I will return your unsolicited goods.



Peggan said:


> Can't imagine such a thing--I agree with the advice here"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> It's NEVER a good idea to give your contact information to someone you don't know as you really do not know their motives. Obviously this is a case of someone looking to "cash in" on the vulnerability of someone else. I would not spend the money to return the items but would contact the individual and ask them if they would like you to donate the items to someone in need.
> 
> I do not care for people who misrepresent themselves or their situation, in order to take advantage of another. There have been more than enough cases of people here on KP who took advantage of the generosity of others. When called out for it they have struck back with incredible venom. Be very wary of who you give information from and don't believe every sob story.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd make a change"--send them back with a note that says "I did not realize you would expect payment. I thought they would be a gift. If you want to be paid, you should make that clear at the beginning. Send return postage of $XXXX and I will return your unsolicited goods.


I am on a doll site and when thing like this come up especially if it isn't an isolated incident or misunderstanding. 
We name the person.
It may sound mean but is the only way to stop this business from going on


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

user17143 said:


> We name the person. It may sound mean but is the only way to stop this business from going on


I know it's tempting, but I, for one, try to discourage any form of public shaming. Let the admins take care of the problem.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

StaceyK said:


> I know it's tempting, but I, for one, try to discourage any form of public shaming. Let the admins take care of the problem.


Everyone who said they were contacted, stated that they were contacted by PM so admin wouldn't know who it is, unless they went through all the PMs received by those who were contacted. Public shaming isn't always nice but it's a way to alert others to this sort of behavior.


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

Knitting in the Rocky said:


> Public shaming isn't always nice but it's a way to alert others to this sort of behavior.


Public shaming is never nice and is a form of bullying. Let the admins take care of the perceived problems.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The person who contacts me rarely posts on the forum. I was looking back at her posts and in her first post she expressed an interest in selling her knitting while stating that she wasn't an experienced knitter????


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

*I agree with all the notes that say - DO NOT give out personal information to anyone you don't personally know! EVER!!!

*I agree with everyone who said: "Tell Administration"; so just do it! NOW

*How do you KNOW it's a lady who sends these messages? Answer: you don't. Anyone can take advantage of those on KP who show a kind heart. They will pretend to be anything just to get your money and personal information which could be much more lucrative than your money. They can sell address lists to anyone or organization with the money to buy. If you've given up your personal info you are now on yet another LIST.

*I don't know about other countries, but the US Post Office does not allow the mail to be used fraudulently. When you send someone a "gift" and send them a bill for those unordered goods, that is fraud - You should tell you local Post office and let them decide if it needs to be pursued. I doubt very much this is some misguided or confused person, but rather quite a calculating way to cheat and use other people.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Just go with the rules and contact Admin through PM.


The oft mentioned rules are at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html

The applicable line in this case is at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#43787
All swaps, trades, buying, selling or any other kind of activities involving exchange of money, material goods or services are negotiated directly by the users. Administration and the moderators are not responsible for any actions of individual users. This forum serves merely as a platform for communication. Transact at your own risk.

So, I suggest you:
*A)* Not worry your head about paying for or returning something at your own expense that you had not previously agreed to pay for. Keep or dispose of as pleases _you_. *You* are not the cheat in this!

*B)* Do divulge the name of that KPer. Others need to know to be on the lookout. It will not in any way injure that person, because no one knows who's behind any user name given on KP or any other website. If that person feels misused, he/she/it can just set up a different account under a different name, _unless_ Admin is aware of the shenanigans and had completely blocked access to *Admin's property*, i.e. this website.

*C)* Do notify Admin and give him the links to all incoming PMs from that questionably person.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

It is not shaming when it is the truth since it appears this is NOT an isolated incident
Especially when some kp ers DO send little things out ,
So now a genuine offer of a GIFTIS going to be lumped in with a scammer?
That is what it is a scam,fraud.
How many people have been bullied, shamed,made to feel guilty by accepting what they were lead to believe was a gift send her payment because now they feel duped


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hmmm....seems as if we might have opportunity vultures here on KP.


Of course we do! If there's an online forum that does NOT have them, it's one that's very tightly moderated, as this forum is *not*. Unless and until notified, Admin will do nothing. If and when notified, Admin might _possibly_ do something. As long as users click, he gets income. He cares not one whit what might be going on, until it has a negative impact upon his income.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

user17143 said:


> I am on a doll site, and when things like this come up especially if it isn't an isolated incident or misunderstanding.
> We name the person.
> It may sound mean but is the only way to stop this business from going on


And when named, does that person vanish or does he/she/it return under a new identity?

It is not mean to name a cheat. It's only fair to warn others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> ... That does happen on here.....people "gift" things to you and turn on you like a pack of wolves.......





Irish knitter said:


> That is so true......you think people are your friends and you find out the difference when they "pack up" and turn on you......


Really?? :sm06: :sm06:

That has not been _my_ experience.

Though there was one KPer - in the summer of 2011 - who asked for knitting needles. Feeling generous, I sent them. She presumably received them (the post office said so), but never ventured back on KP to say 'thank you'. Never answered PMs. Never answered a snail-mail message either. Maybe she died? She never posted on KP again, so that may be the explanation.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And when named, does that person vanish or does he/she/it return under a new identity?
> 
> It is not mean to name a cheat. It's only fair to warn others.


They usually carry on for a post or two then leave.
The doll forum is a paid forum the members stick together to protect each other. It's only $1 a month
We listen to both sides make an informed choice to deal with the person
If you don't want to be named a scammer publicly don't scam

Some try to come back but the owner of the site is VERY diligent on vetting members because it is paid he has names adresses,payment is done with PayPal so he cross references a lot


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

user17143 said:


> ... Some try to come back but *the owner of the site is VERY diligent on vetting members*


The same canNOT be said of this site's owner. :sm03:


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for the facts. Facts are more valuable than opinions.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep the "gift". Report this person to Admin and include the original pm. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you send it back "COD" and let her/him pay shipping both ways?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chubs said:


> Can you send it back "COD" and let her/him pay shipping both ways?


I like that idea, but suspect that no postal services accept Cash On Delivery items anymore.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like that idea, but suspect that no postal services accept Cash On Delivery items anymore.


Plus, the addressee could just refuse it.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Are you serious???? How could someone do that???
> 
> That does happen on here.....people "gift" things to you and turn on you like a pack of wolves.......


Examples, please. Don't make wild statements w/o back up. It adds unnecessary drama.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

StaceyK said:


> Public shaming is never nice and is a form of bullying. Let the admins take care of the perceived problems.


People who have nothing to hide hide nothing.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The oft mentioned rules are at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html
> 
> The applicable line in this case is at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#43787
> All swaps, trades, buying, selling or any other kind of activities involving exchange of money, material goods or services are negotiated directly by the users. Administration and the moderators are not responsible for any actions of individual users. This forum serves merely as a platform for communication. Transact at your own risk.
> ...


"All swaps, trades, buying, selling or any other kind of activities involving exchange of money, material goods or services are negotiated directly by the users. Administration and the moderators are not responsible for any actions of individual users. This forum serves merely as a platform for communication. Transact at your own risk."

This doesn't apply to the OP because there was no discussion of a swap, a trade, a buy, a sell or any other kind of activity that would involve the exchange of money, material goods or services. That was not part of the negotiation. It was a gift offered by one member to another member that only became a sell when the sender decided to ask for money in exchange of the gift after the fact. The recipient became aware of this only after they had received the items.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

StaceyK said:


> I know it's tempting, but I, for one, try to discourage any form of public shaming. Let the admins take care of the problem.


I don't think it's a form of bullying at all. However, trying to cover it up rather than warn the rest of us is closer to aiding and abetting a criminal. Wanting to know the names and birth dates of these children is CREEPY to say the least.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I don't think it's a form of bullying at all. However, trying to cover it up rather than warn the rest of us is closer to aiding and abetting a crime. Wanting to know the names and birth dates of these children is CREEPY to say the least.


Only "creepy"?? 
Imagine the possibilities.
Identity theft?
Sign up the babies for credit cards, and blow their credit rating for years to come?
I know there are more, but that's enough to scare me!

By all means, expose the scammer!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

As the OP is in Australia, she can return the items if she wanted to by repacking the items in the original package and crossing out her own address and writing on it "Not known at this address. Please return to sender" and popping it in a post box. 
This will only work though if the sender included their address on the package.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chezl said:


> As the OP is in Australia, she can return the items if she wanted to by repacking the items in the original package and crossing out her own address and writing on it "Not known at this address. Please return to sender" and popping it in a post box.
> This will only work though if the sender included their address on the package.


Will that actually get it returned through customs and through the originating country's postal system?

I wouldn't be bothered. I'd keep and tell.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Any time there are charges involved, that is determined up front. I would have thought this was a nice gift from a KP member. For her to want to charge you without having mentioned a price beforehand is just wrong.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Will that actually get it returned through customs and through the originating country's postal system?
> 
> I wouldn't be bothered. I'd keep and tell.


It depends where the items originated from. If it was from Australia there would be no problem.

I would rather keep and tell also but I was just giving the OP another choice.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Chezl said:


> As the OP is in Australia, she can return the items if she wanted to by repacking the items in the original package and crossing out her own address and writing on it "Not known at this address. Please return to sender" and popping it in a post box.
> This will only work though if the sender included their address on the package.


That only works if the package was never opened. By opening it, it has been accepted at that address.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. Hard to believe this goes on. I am so pleased I read this post as I will now be very careful how much information I put on here. There are some strange people out there.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

This sounds a tad scary to me. It would be good if one of the administration would take a copy of everyone's emails sent by this person and if it is the same person maybe authorities should be made aware of what is going on. Who knows there might be an investigation going on already. This person is probably going from board to board. People are usually too embarrassed to admit to falling scams so it is good you posted this so others can be aware.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh my goodness! I had no idea such things occurred. I don't know that admin could do anything, but I guess the rest of are going to be super aware. This (KP) is a good site, with good discussions.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

A couple of years ago I had a similar experience but did not give out any details. I deleted the PM, but from this thread, it seems to be an ongoing thing and possibly by the same person.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

chickkie said:


> That only works if the package was never opened. By opening it, it has been accepted at that address.


Only if it looks like it had been opened and even then it proves nothing. I re-use wrappings all the time and I would think that many other people do too.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. Contact the administration. Boy, this gives me the creeps. Please let us know what happened 
Moonieboy


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I am shocked! Ask her to send the the postage, if she wants the items returned, or you keep them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like someone's working a scam. There has been another thread recently describing the same problem.

Contact Admin and follow his direction.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Thank you for sharing that info. I have never been approached but will definitely know how to reply! I would not pay her but just take it to a charity. Do you know if she lives in the same country as you? Good luck with your reply hope that would end there.


----------



## nanny carole (Nov 29, 2016)

Just curious, were the items well made?


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I have often wondered about some of the information KP's put on about their grandchildren. With the things that go on in this day and age you can never be too careful about your privacy.

One more thing. I don't recall Australia as being the country of origin with this so called gift. I apologise if I am wrong but I didn't see any country mentioned.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

justanoldgirl said:


> I have often wondered about some of the information KP's put on about their grandchildren. With the things that go on in this day and age you can never be too careful about your privacy.
> 
> One more thing. I don't recall Australia as being the country of origin with this so called gift. I apologise if I am wrong but I didn't see any country mentioned.


I am in Australia, Aberdeen Scotland country of origin


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

justanoldgirl said:


> I have often wondered about some of the information KP's put on about their grandchildren. With the things that go on in this day and age you can never be too careful about your privacy.
> 
> One more thing. I don't recall Australia as being the country of origin with this so called gift. I apologise if I am wrong but I didn't see any country mentioned.


Aberdeen, UK, was mentioned in several later posts.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it should be reported to admin, it's just plain wrong


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Nananuk said:


> Thank you for sharing that info. I have never been approached but will definitely know how to reply! I would not pay her but just take it to a charity. Do you know if she lives in the same country as you? Good luck with your reply hope that would end there.


No they weren't


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> Aberdeen, UK, was mentioned in several later posts.


I have reported to Admin, not heard anything back as yet


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

ursulac said:


> I realize now I should not have given my address.
> Sounds like it could be the same person. As the messages kept coming I too had the same opinion as you.


It is possible to "ignore" a particular poster if you choose to do so.

I like the idea of asking if poster wants the items back or be gifted to charity in her name.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ursulac said:


> I am in Australia, Aberdeen Scotland country of origin


I was thinking it must be someone different from my messages since you are so far away but it isn't. She rarely posts. She hasn't posted in years but obviously follows the forum closely.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with that .


StaceyK said:


> I know it's tempting, but I, for one, try to discourage any form of public shaming. Let the admins take care of the problem.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I too, had a person, on here approach me with a pm about making and sending to me for my grandbaby, I told her the mommy was very picky and no thank you. I never heard from her again.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Yikes.. you need to contact administration now


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow! I've never had that to happen on KPF. Return them if she furnishes postage for you to do so.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'd love to know if the items were nicely made. When she joined the forum she claimed to be a new knitter and yet even then was wanting to do test knitting for designers.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

So creepy, I have received much help from kp members, copies of free patterns, etc. And to say that, I make sure to send them postage plus for their help. Then I throw their address away. That's just gives me the shivers, what if they showed up at your door? Too many nuts out there.I use a Po box for any personal transactions.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I'd love to know if the items were nicely made. When she joined the forum she claimed to be a new knitter and yet even then was wanting to do test knitting for designers.


Last month she wanted to knit hats for my grandchildren but I was to help her, send postage and not be in any hurry!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I also had messages from a person (England) offering to knit for my grandchildren, I told her that I was a knitter myself and had knitted more than enough clothes for my grandchildren. She continued to contact me by Private Message so I told her once more nicely but firmly that I was not interested and she has since given up. She also used the fact that I had posted to say my daughter had been diagnosed with a brain tumour to say I would not have time to knit so she would do it for me and would let me know how much she would charge, I found it all very strange, but as I said haven't heard from her in a while she had obviously moved on. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> So creepy, I have received much help from kp members, copies of free patterns, etc. And to say that, I make sure to send them postage plus for their help. Then I throw their address away. That's just gives me the shivers, what if they showed up at your door? Too many nuts out there.I use a Po box for any personal transactions.


Alarm bells rang with me when she was wanting my address. There was no way I was sending it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> I also had messages from a person (England) offering to knit for my grandchildren, I told her that I was a knitter myself and had knitted more than enough clothes for my grandchildren. She continued to contact me by Private Message so I told her once more nicely but firmly that I was not interested and she has since given up. She also used the fact that I had posted to say my daughter had been diagnosed with a brain tumour to say I would not have time to knit so she would do it for me and would let me know how much she would charge, I found it all very strange, but as I said haven't heard from her in a while she had obviously moved on. :sm25: :sm25:


Hi Janis. Not seen you for a while. I don't like the amount of family info she seems to retain about so many people.


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

Send it all back. Not nice to ask for money they of fee not you ????


----------



## yadayadakate (Oct 14, 2016)

I won't trust it, sounds like a scam to me


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'd love to know if the items were nicely made. When she joined the forum she claimed to be a new knitter and yet even then was wanting to do test knitting for designers.


No they were very average


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Changed my mind, Name & Shame.


dawnmc1 said:


> I agree with that .


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

I like the idea of asking if the poster wants the items back or be gifted to charity in her name.

I would also report it to admin and stay alert to the fact that even if they are kicked of the forum they could easily return under a different name.


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Outrageous and I would not send a dime. Return the gifts with an invoice for the postage.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ursulac said:


> No they were very average


Just as I expected. I wonder if she's reading all this. She could come on and explain herself.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Not likely, she may be following but an explanation no.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've been trawling through my old private messages and have found the one I was looking for. It was sent on 14 Feb 2015. She asked for the date my GD was born and her name, and also the name of her brother. She asked to knit for them and wanted me to cover the postage. It originated from Aberdeen, Scotland. Is this the same person others have encountered?


I too have recieved communication from someone in Aberdeen Scotland. At first I thought she was knod of nice to wanted to knit for my granddaughter. Then things got wierd. She just recently emailed me. I have blocked her email address. Sometimes I go months before hearing from her. I do believe she is lonely and and bit troubled. I wonder if it's the same person reaching out to you.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you kidding! That's terrible. Send it back with a thanks but no thanks. Takes all kinds!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never heard of such a happening. I would agree....send them back.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Just as I expected. I wonder if she's reading all this. She could come on and explain herself.


I can't help but feel she is reading it.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ulrika said:


> I too have recieved communication from someone in Aberdeen Scotland. At first I thought she was knod of nice to wanted to knit for my granddaughter. Then things got wierd. She just recently emailed me. I have blocked her email address. Sometimes I go months before hearing from her. I do believe she is lonely and and bit troubled. I wonder if it's the same person reaching out to you.


It seems to be the same person we are all talking about.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

she should have mentioned $$$ in the first place...you don't have to send anything...contact administration...i know i sent items to 4 different people not asking for $ or shipping costs...i just wanted to give them to someone who would appreciate them and wanted them out of the house...since i knew it wouldn't cost much...welllllll under $10 to send...i considered that a bargain...someone needed something and i had it...didn't want it...couldn't use it...


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Daisybel said:


> Aberdeen, UK, was mentioned in several later posts.


Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I to got a PM from Scotland asking personal questions about my grandchildren. I would not give any information I thought it creepy and invasive. I did not reply and have not had any further contacts. Do you think that admin can block this person from the sight completely? It is scary to think about really. Why the birth dates and such? Are they looking to steal identities or what????



inishowen said:


> I've been trawling through my old private messages and have found the one I was looking for. It was sent on 14 Feb 2015. She asked for the date my GD was born and her name, and also the name of her brother. She asked to knit for them and wanted me to cover the postage. It originated from Aberdeen, Scotland. Is this the same person others have encountered?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

GrannyMo said:


> Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


Don't worry. It isn't you!


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. I had no idea this was going on. I went to check my PM's just to make sure there was nothing as I had posted about my new grandson. There wasn't but I appreciate the warning


----------



## Max amaze (Oct 28, 2012)

I've just looked at my pm s august 2014 offering to knit for my great grandson and asking questions date of birth etc glad I didn't reply from guess where Aberdeen Scotland


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd like to bet when Ursula asked her question she never expected to be opening this can of worms!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Since there was no discussion of payment up front, I'd consider it a gift and you don't owe anything. What gall! I would also contact the person and thank them for the "gift" and tell her/him that you want return postage up front, if it doesn't arrive, enjoy your gift. What a scam artist!

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Lilyan said:


> Legally, there was no contract for payment. PM the sender and ask her whether she wants the items returned to her and if so to send you postage, or if she prefers you to give them to charity in her name.


 :sm24:


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

No contract, no payment. If she wants them returned as her to send you postage.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Whatever you decide to do, please document it (get receipts with detailed descriptions of items) so if she comes back at you, you can send copies (not originals). Good luck. How creepy.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Creepy and Sad.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Report to forum, I would return to sender 

Any cost's should have been talked about before anything being sent


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

It is creepy for sure but being the devil's advocate here, maybe she is lonely, might have a bit of dementia, maybe even doesn't realize that she is being creepy. She may be elderly? Maybe she doesn't expect payment but may be she is hoping for payment? Maybe she is on a fixed income? On the other hand, this information is good to know since the addresses and information was solicited. I did have a very kind KP knitter send me a boat load of knitting needles for free when I first started knitting a few months ago. I did thank her! She wouldn't even let me pay for posted. I had intended on sending her a gift card or something and never did. I think I will for sure now, not that she asked for anything but because she is a kind person. As others have said, we are on a public forum, the internet and the person behind the keyboard could be anyone. I would send her a note, received items, will not be paying for them and will give to a charity unless you want to send me postage to send back to you. Be safe out there.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


I had the same thing happen, and the one who offered insisted that she/he would love to do the work for free for my grandson. I finally agreed, but when I got the items, they were nothing special and not anything that I would use. I ignored her requests for money. If I were you, I would not allow the person to knit for you.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Myrle said:


> I very much agree with the above. Please report this to administration. At the bottom of this page there is "contact us" - that's how you get admin. If you don't mind sharing what admin says then I'm sure others would be interested in how you get along.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Several years ago I also got a pm from someone with the offer of knitting baby items. I thanked her and declined. I'd hate to think that this offer wasn't sincere . No money was mentioned .


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with the other posters. I would PM her to let her know I was sending the items back. I would also send the package return receipt requested so you have proof she did in fact receive the package. I can see the writing on the wall here. The next thing she will be saying is she didn't get the package and you still owe her for the items. Hope you get this settled.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have just read his entire thread. 

Sounds quite creepy to me that this person has contacted so many here on KP. 

Those who have been contacted, by this person (since no way to know if a he or she) anyone can set up an account and state something not true.
Send the ADMIN a PM informing them of this.
They might step in and might not.

If they remove the account, they can always come back with a new user name setting up a new account.

It is sad that there are some who come on here to take advantage of others, but this is a bit out there when asking for personal information about peoples children and grand children. If offering to knit for them and no mention of money I would donate them and not reply to their request, unless you want to send them back. Don't think they will give you the postage for the return.


There are a few who only come on the forum once a month, post 20 or more one word comments such as cute, keep a regular status and post in the classified. No other involvement on the forum.
Received a few odd PM's from one of these people. Ignored the message, after receiving a few and saw a nasty comment on one of my posts from her, contacted the ADMIN asking to remove post which they did 
Now if I get a message I just delete it.

I would contact the ADMIN making them aware of this issue, don't think there is much they can do. Again if they do delete the account they can come back under another user name.


I think it is great that you have brought this to the attention of others, seems many others have had the same thing happen as far as receiving PM's from this person. I would just delete any messages with a request to knit for you and not reply. If you have given them you private email address block it.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

This is not an issue about money nor knitting nor dementia, nor loneliness, but it is an issue about safety. Do not send money, ask for postage, nor return items to sender. DO NOT have any further contact with this person.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> I have just read his entire thread.
> 
> Sounds quite creepy to me that this person has contacted so many here on KP.
> 
> ...


In my situation, I really have nothing to report. She just offered to knit for my great grandchildren and I have not complied by sending my physical address. I have PM'd the OP, though, to see if this is the same person that she's been dealing with. If so, I believe this lady has some issues, because the e-mails are a bit on the childish side.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Send em back with a note telling how much postage she owes you


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Send em back with a note telling how much postage she owes you


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree,find out what her intention was and explain you didn't know you'd be paying her, apologize for misunderstanding her intent and ask if she wants you to return the items.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

GrannyMo said:


> Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


There are lots of KP members from Aberdeen and surrounding area! I do think, though, that for the sake of anyone else in Aberdeen such as yourself, the problem person should be named.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow that is creepy!! Differently contact Adminstration on this!! Good luck I would donate or send them back too an make sure u get a receipt for it!!!


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

Not very nice and think I would go with the contact admin as That's a terrible thing to do ........
I'm the opposite from you iv been asked to knit baby things and when given was never even offered cost of yarn so I only give mines to charity or gifts


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Wow. Hard to believe this goes on. I am so pleased I read this post as I will now be very careful how much information I put on here. There are some strange people out there.


Me also. I have had a situation where a poster posted they had a bunch of knitting books they wanted to get rid of for free. Just pm them. I did and a long wait they asked by pm my address which I had already given them. I never received the knitting books. So I am very Leary now about things being offered in the sell section of this site.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've been trawling through my old private messages and have found the one I was looking for. It was sent on 14 Feb 2015. She asked for the date my GD was born and her name, and also the name of her brother. She asked to knit for them and wanted me to cover the postage. It originated from Aberdeen, Scotland. Is this the same person others have encountered?


Sounds like the same person who contacted me after I posted that I had become a grandmother again.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sad, sad to read this topic today, so many of us on this forum read and look at the photo's of what other knitters and craft people have been doing. Goodness for myself I try and read daily, often having many times a laugh, even tears at times too. I also feel I have 100's of friends around the world and love commenting once in a while.

This topic made me pretty mad though, at least most of us are behind you 100% "DON'T PAY" and I certainly wouldn't pay to return them either.

Sad that it seems so many of you have received PM's from this person, thankfully I haven't. 

Good that you have notified admin.

Like most who have responded, don't pay just donate them to charity, should this person contact you again send her the replies from this forum just in case he/she hasn't read them.

If he or she wishes to be paid for future knitting then he or she must quote prices, postage etc., up front.

He or she could even post the request (to knit for others) on this forum under "Members Buy & Sell" section, perhaps there would be some who would like to have something knitted by her and would gladly pay.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Report to admin. I rec.'d a similar pm with an offer to knit something for a family member requesting address, as well. I did not send any information. Just a simple thank you. A second pm was sent to me and I ignored it.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I would be more concerned and alarmed with a person having my name and address and showing up at my doorsteps than the knitted items.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

That is unbelievably, totally inappropriate behavior anywhere, but especially on this forum. I have heard and know from personal experience that some on this forum actually do nice things for others, without expecting payment or reimbursement. This gives us all a bad name. Really too bad that this happened to you.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> That's just very wrong! If she wants them back tell her to send money for the return!
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


Right on.............please report this person to admin save others from this thief.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


Well I'll vouch that the person who contacted me was from Aberdeen, but it wasn't your name!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I to got a PM from Scotland asking personal questions about my grandchildren. I would not give any information I thought it creepy and invasive. I did not reply and have not had any further contacts. Do you think that admin can block this person from the sight completely? It is scary to think about really. Why the birth dates and such? Are they looking to steal identities or what????


Sad to say I don't think that she sounds able enough to go about stealing identities.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I think it is very wierd that a person will offer to knit items for knitters on a knitting forum. 

What is the problem around identifying this person?

You other KPers in and around Aberdeen - you know it isn't you but that feeling of thinking other people may wonder is unnerving.

For the person doing this - SHAME ON YOU for misleading trusting people. Perhaps you could set up an Etsy or Craftsy page, or ebay, and solicit commissions from there?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well I'll vouch that the person who contacted me was from Aberdeen, but it wasn't your name!


She doesn't have Aberdeen on her profile but is in hiding!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

inishowen said:



> Just as I expected. I wonder if she's reading all this. She could come on and explain herself.


What makes you think she is a female............or even JUST one person?? Sounds very clannish to me. With the net we can all be part of a big picture. just my opinion


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> She doesn't have Aberdeen on her profile but is in hiding!


She mentioned in her PM to me that "some people from Aberdeen are very ungrateful" so I assumed she was from that area. Looked back my PMs and discovered she told me she had knitted for Aberdeen Maternity unit, but that they had rejected her items. After I told her that my new granddaughter had more clothes than she knew what to do with, but thanks for her offer, I received a PM saying she understood and I heard no more from her after that.


----------



## lindyloo2 (May 26, 2012)

I was thinking that as I too am not that far away from Anerdeen and I have helped and been given some help from very nice Kprs and never had any problems and this sounds kinda freaky as this site is lovely and loads of help offered to those that need it ......so in with name and shame .....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sad to say I don't think that she sounds able enough to go about stealing identities.


Maybe so but what about her daughter/nephew/neighbor? They could do all sorts of things with enough info.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

KateB said:


> She mentioned in her PM to me that "some people from Aberdeen are very ungrateful" so I assumed she was from that area. Looked back my PMs and discovered she told me she had knitted for Aberdeen Maternity unit, but that they had rejected her items.


If the hospital rejected her items, she probably sent them a bill too. Very creepy.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

Scary - I love seeing family pics but it should be known that unsavory characters can track down your address if its a cell-phone picture, or sometimes on FB - it has something to do with GPS - there is a setting on your phone to block it for photos. Stay safe and God Bless !


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, that was presumptuous. Send them back C.O.D. for your postage costs.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

lesternewton said:


> This is not an issue about money nor knitting nor dementia, nor loneliness, but it is an issue about safety. Do not send money, ask for postage, nor return items to sender. DO NOT have any further contact with this person.


right on!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Tell her you're not paying one dime as she OFFERED to send you items. Then tell her if she wants the things back, she can send you postage. Otherwise, she can forget about it.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sad to say I don't think that she sounds able enough to go about stealing identities.


Please get a realistic grip here. We can all be whatever we want to be on the WORLD wide net......look at the big picture and keep your family safe. I am hearing sooo many excuses (the dog ate my pension cheque) but very minute reasonable reasons here. Please find a worthy charity to support.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Send them back


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I'll vouch that the person who contacted me was from Aberdeen, but it wasn't your name!


me too. The person's first name begins with an "A"
So you're in the clear


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Send it back. Do not send your personal info, including your address, to strangers. Not ever. No matter what.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

PaKnitter said:


> I would be more concerned and alarmed with a person having my name and address and showing up at my doorsteps than the knitted items.


Me too, or as others have mentioned, selling my personal information, or identity theft.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

lesternewton said:


> This is not an issue about money nor knitting nor dementia, nor loneliness, but it is an issue about safety. Do not send money, ask for postage, nor return items to sender. DO NOT have any further contact with this person.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

She also told me she was in Aberdeen in her PMs. I thought she had only contacted me as I was only a few hours away from her.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Wow, that was presumptuous. Send them back C.O.D. for your postage costs.


There isn't anymore COD


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems to me there are many kpers with similar situations. I think it might be a good idea if each one of you now reported your occurrence to admin referring back to this post. They need to know if this is an isolated case or the same person.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

So give the person's name already!


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree that this should be reported-


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

lesternewton said:


> This is not an issue about money nor knitting nor dementia, nor loneliness, but it is an issue about safety. Do not send money, ask for postage, nor return items to sender. DO NOT have any further contact with this person.


Safety is the only issue here. She has your address. Presumably you have hers so you could send her money, if that information can be trusted. Perhaps those who have received questionable emails can PM the information to Ursula so she can know if this is all the same person and if she needs to take further action. Administration can do no more than remove her current identity from this forum. Which I do hope would happen because even if her name were posted here today, there will be many more KPer's who will not see this information.

But from all the posts we can see that this is no longer an issue of being polite over a misunderstanding but of safety. The only message I could see sending her is a warning to cease and desist. Perhaps from a local authority if the combined information warrants it.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

It may cost but I would send them back via registered mail, that way they cannot say they did not get them, otherwise this could become a harassment situation. Plus, make a note of their address and phone number if you have it. There is something fishy about this.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I am afraid the world is full of trolls, even here on KP. If you were pleased with what the person sent you, and can afford to pay her, I would if it were me and it was a reasonable price. That's just me. I think the person who made the items for you must be desperately poor, so my sympathies are with her.
Lesson learned--don't give out personal information to complete strangers?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I wonder if it's more than one person who is asking intrusive questions about our grandchildren. It happened to me in Northern Ireland and i know of several people it happened to in the rest of UK. The OP is in Australia. What other countries are getting these messages?


I'm in Washington state in the U.S. I haven't posted any pics since that time, so no more strange requests.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Continuing to follow this post.

Seems there are several in the same area involved with this, and this person contacting them.

I don't know if you are the only one she has personal information on, such as address since she did mail you the package.

I would take this one step further and contact your local police. Give them all of this information, names of those you know on KP they have been contacted and those this person also has any of their personal information.

This is much more then this person sending you knitted items, expecting you to send them money for the items they sent you.

They might have tried getting information on other sites from others for other reasons. I personally find this whole situation very odd and would be safe and pass on to your local police.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If no money was in the offer from the first I would either keep them as a gift or send them back. Kind of a sneaky way to make money.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, 13 pages, and it seems that more than one person other than the OP know who's being discussed, and no one is telling us who it is? Seriously? I believe we have a right to know! It's only a KP ID, it's not revealing his/her real name and address! ursulac, or anyone else who knows who it is, if you don't want to reveal it publicly, PM me and I'll do it. I'm not afraid!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

send them back ASAP


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> Wow, 13 pages, and it seems that more than one person other than the OP know who's being discussed, and no one is telling us who it is? Seriously? I believe we have a right to know! It's only a KP ID, it's not revealing his/her real name and address! ursulac, or anyone else who knows who it is, if you don't want to reveal it publicly, PM me and I'll do it. I'm not afraid!


I agree, so we dont fall for the knitters scam for her to make a quick buck. I would reveal it too if I knew who it is. Name and shame.


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

barbara97801 said:


> send them back ASAP


Or keep it as evidence and contact your local police.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Myrle said:


> I very much agree with the above. Please report this to administration. At the bottom of this page there is "contact us" - that's how you get admin. If you don't mind sharing what admin says then I'm sure others would be interested in how you get along.


Ditto! If there was a "misunderstanding" then the administrator can rectify the issue.The person offering to knit an item should know better,etc.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Wow, 13 pages, and it seems that more than one person other than the OP know who's being discussed, and no one is telling us who it is? Seriously? I believe we have a right to know! It's only a KP ID, it's not revealing his/her real name and address! ursulac, or anyone else who knows who it is, if you don't want to reveal it publicly, PM me and I'll do it. I'm not afraid!


The p.m. I received asking for the names and birth dates of my grandsons was from Anita in Aberdeen Scotland. Edited to add that this was a year ago. I did not reply but did keep the message in my private message box. I would never give out private info


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree. This is more than a KP issue. Since it seems to be in one geographic area, local police would be interested and might even have other similar complaints. Giving them the address could help their investigation. Safety is the important issue here, even if the person is lonely or misguided, he/she needs to be made aware that this could cause suspicion. We should not trust that he/she is innocent of guile, especially with so many similar incidents. Don't send anything back. Give the items to charity.


mombr4 said:


> Continuing to follow this post.
> 
> Seems there are several in the same area involved with this, and this person contacting them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Maatje said:


> The p.m. I received asking for the names and birth dates of my grandsons was from Anita in Aberdeen Scotland.


Thank you, you are the only one that had the guts to post her name, now everybody knows to avoid her. 
I just received a PM to let me know who it was and you are correct.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> The p.m. I received asking for the names and birth dates of my grandsons was from Anita in Aberdeen Scotland. Edited to add that this was a year ago. I did not reply but did keep the message in my private message box. I would never give out private info


It is the same person. That is who contacted me just recently again. I blocked her email. I am so glad I saw this thread. I was sort of feeling guilty for not responding. The stories she tells makes me feel she is a very lonely person. In the beginning I tried to help a bit (in my nature since I take care of seniors), but it all fell on deaf ears.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

klassey said:


> I agree. This is more than a KP issue. Since it seems to be in one geographic area, local police would be interested and might even have other similar complaints. Giving them the address could help their investigation.


Sorry but the local police will not be interested. She has broken no laws. Until she misuses/abuses your information there is nothing they can or will do about it. If she uses your information to do something illegal like open an account in your name, threatens you or something else that is a crime, this is at best a misunderstanding and at worst someone who is trying to get over on us.

Please understand I am in NO WAY supporting, approving or condoning what she did. My point is it is not a police issue. My hubby is retired police, my son is a captain in the police dept and in 35 years of business I have been involved in some deception. I recently had $4000 charged against my business account by someone online. I did have to file a police report because of the amount and because THAT is a crime. The bank investigated and replaced the money. The office stops by now and then but he told me not to expect much of a result. He says he investigates at least one of those complaints a day and when they are out of the state or out of the country it is near impossible.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you, you are the only one that had the guts to post her name, now everybody knows to avoid her.
> I just received a PM to let me know who it was and you are correct.


I, too, received a PM that it is AnitaN. Now we all know, and can avoid this person. It's interesting to see that her last public post was April 18, 2015. It will also be interesting to see if she responds to this thread.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ursulac said:


> I have reported to Admin, not heard anything back as yet


You may not hear anything. Check later to see if that member has disappeared or not. First offense or not? According to USA rules you are not obligated to return the item.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

How about giving her a made up name and have her send it to your local police department marked hold for ............. and her husband or brother will notify her when it comes in.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

lindamarcella said:


> Sorry but the local police will not be interested. She has broken no laws. Until she misuses/abuses your information there is nothing they can or will do about it. If she uses your information to do something illegal like open an account in your name, threatens you or something else that is a crime, this is at best a misunderstanding and at worst someone who is trying to get over on us.
> 
> Please understand I am in NO WAY supporting, approving or condoning what she did. My point is it is not a police issue. My hubby is retired police, my son is a captain in the police dept and in 35 years of business I have been involved in some deception. I recently had $4000 charged against my business account by someone online. I did have to file a police report because of the amount and because THAT is a crime. The bank investigated and replaced the money. The office stops by now and then but he told me not to expect much of a result. He says he investigates at least one of those complaints a day and when they are out of the state or out of the country it is near impossible.


I totally agree. The police will not be interested. I would pm her back and say obviously there has been a misunderstanding that no mention of money was discussed, and would she like the items returned or donated to a charity
Marly


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Why send the items back, just keep them and forget about it. She sent them unsolicited.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

BBatten17 said:


> I, too, received a PM that it is AnitaN. Now we all know, and can avoid this person. It's interesting to see that her last public post was April 18, 2015. It will also be interesting to see if she responds to this thread.


It is obvious that she reads all the posts to see who she can catch next as she has sent recent PM's since her last online date.
I HOPE she is reading this and just disappears into the night never to surface again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have sent many things to other KP'ers and have never expected anything in return. Thank you is nice, but some can't even be bothered to do that.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

This reminds me of the Christmas car packs that arrive early December. They are from a charity. They request a donation for them. I have never sent one and do not usually use them. What a waste!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Admin can banish person from the site. It has happened in the past for numerous reasons. Their user name vanishes along with records.



God's Girl said:


> I to got a PM from Scotland asking personal questions about my grandchildren. I would not give any information I thought it creepy and invasive. I did not reply and have not had any further contacts. Do you think that admin can block this person from the sight completely? It is scary to think about really. Why the birth dates and such? Are they looking to steal identities or what????


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like to know who the person is. It sounds like many members wouldn't have to worry about information they disclosed if they were aware of this tactic before. And the practice would have stopped long ago. How many gullible, kind-hearted folk fell for this?



CaroleD53 said:


> Don't worry. It isn't you!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree with Catherine
....send it back! Pretty galling I would say !


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'd like to know who the person is.


It's been revealed that it's AnitaN.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

pamjlee said:


> This reminds me of the Christmas car packs that arrive early December. They are from a charity. They request a donation for them. I have never sent one and do not usually use them. What a waste!


Or the mailing labels. I just keep the cards and labels and throw everything else into the trash. I feel this is a "pull at your heartstrings" kind of deal. Not really a scam, but scummy nonetheless.


----------



## gerrity1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Send them back if you feel generous, if not keep them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's still on the list.



BBatten17 said:


> It's been revealed that it's AnitaN.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

loriadams said:


> Or the mailing labels. I just keep the cards and labels and throw everything else into the trash. I feel this is a "pull at your heartstrings" kind of deal. Not really a scam, but scummy nonetheless.


Ah, yes, the return address labels! I have enough to last the rest of my life! I've always thought that whatever charity sent them to me hoping for a donation could've used the $$ spent on printing the labels and the postage to send them out towards the charity! I have no problem keeping and using them and throwing the rest right into the circular file!


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I find it interesting the topics that bring the most responses 15 pages!!!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Why send the items back, just keep them and forget about it. She sent them unsolicited.


Not quite unsolicited, as 'ursulac', by sending her address, was agreeing A.N. could send her the items. However as no payment was mentioned, she didn't enter into a contract. Can either party prove that, though?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree. 


Cathie bargenda said:


> Send them back. They offered so I would take that as an offer of a gift.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Make sure if you send it back that she must sign to get the package. Not sure I would waste my time or money sending it back. Just send her a note saying whatever charity you give it to sends their thanks.


----------



## nanswf (Dec 28, 2016)

It is a shame that people are using this (and other) interest forums to try to scam others. When I first read the initial post, I didn't notice the date. Now I see that this has been an issue for many years! It would be nice if this could be a safe place for innocent "challenged individuals" to explore their hobbies and have some social contact, however it looks like someone with menacing intentions has usurped that potential. May they go directly to a location of your choice!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Wow, 13 pages, and it seems that more than one person other than the OP know who's being discussed, and no one is telling us who it is? Seriously? I believe we have a right to know! It's only a KP ID, it's not revealing his/her real name and address! ursulac, or anyone else who knows who it is, if you don't want to reveal it publicly, PM me and I'll do it. I'm not afraid!


I'd like to know the ID, too, and there's no reason why not. It should be reported to Administration immediately. As our local police here remind us all the time, if it doesn't seem right...it isn't! They also remind us that they'd rather investigate and find nothing wrong than have a person not report it and suffer the consequences.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Is no one concerned that this person may be need of help? Is there anyone in the area that could at least initiate a welfare check on her?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I see that someone posted that it is AnitaN That is still active and there are about a dozen members with variations on that name. Hope by now that it has been given to Administration to sort out.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

jinx said:


> Is no one concerned that this person may be need of help? Is there anyone in the area that could at least initiate a welfare check on her?


I am not concerned, she knows exactly what she is doing.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Ridiculous. I am from Scotland and find it offensive that someone in my country (no I'm not from the Aberdeen area) should do this. If I were to OFFER to make something, with no indication of cost, I would expect it to be treated as a gift. If I expected payment, I would mention it when I made the 'offer'. I would certainly return the goods and demand re - embursement for shipping.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Lilyan said:


> Legally, there was no contract for payment. PM the sender and ask her whether she wants the items returned to her and if so to send you postage, or if she prefers you to give them to charity in her name.


good idea.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think whom ever it is she will get the message...I would keep them as why should you incur the postage to send them back ...send her a Thank You note and tell her you thought it was a gift..Let it end there. There are other venues for her to sell her creations to people who would buy them if she states up front what she is asking..


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

in this day and age anyone seems capable of finding lots of info on you. We had a call at Christmas time, lost contact with DHs Marine buddy. He called, his daughter looked up my phone number , my cell no less came up. I have never posted my phone numbers anywhere. It was lovely to hear from them but reminded me of why we do not name Gkids or family or post their pictures . Let the bad guys work hard for the info. Since the internet came into being I have no longer any expectation that anything will be private from now on.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

i have sent or sold folks things, books, patterns and have always received a Thankyou. 99% of KP members I have dealt with are great. One did order books and then said she thought I was only after her money and never sent a check. I would have given them to her if I had felt she really had a need. There is dementia at different levels all over the media.
One lady sent me a check even when I said no, I bought yarn and donated two hats. Sometimes KP is like a soap opera. If you leave for a while , things are still the same when you come back.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW! that is awful is it someone on here that is doing this? if so maybe there should be something from administration sent out to us all to warn us of this person. This would upset me for sure


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I received a similar post from Scotland.
Being a pollyanna, I believed her!
Now I'm having big doubts! She doesn't have my address!


----------



## kermodi (Oct 14, 2014)

I would write a very nice (short) PM stating that there has been a misunderstanding, that you perceived it was to be a gift and therefore, was really surprised to get a bill for the item(s) sent. Since the cost of postage would be prohibative, you did what you know she would have wanted and donated the items to charity, where there will be someone who will truly enjoy them. 

The minute you hit send - also hit the block button.

No need to be overly friendly, no need to be mean. 

I think we all need to be careful in what we say. We don't know this person's life or situation.

She might very well BE someone who is trying to scam ... but she may also be a desperately lonely person whose only outlet is the through the internet - maybe this is her way of reaching out. 

I, for one, would not want to be the one who provided the proverbial 'last straw' for a desperate person who was only seeking kindess and friendship. Perhaps she wants only to share in YOUR excitement over your new grand child. 

I guess at the end of the day, where the internet is concerned, we all need to be responsible for how much of our own information we put out there. 

(PS: I searched for AnitaA and did not get a result?)


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

User name is virtually pointless because it is so easy to change. Now that we know this is happening, we can decline or ignore if contacted. I would also suggest that if any one else is contacted that they post it with a topic title like "Baby gift scam 2". If each person contacted in the future posts it with the subsequent number Baby Gift Scam 3,4 or whatever, eventually all KP members will know and if the person making these offers does not have bad intentions he/she will learn to post items for sale in the appropriate section.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I received a similar post from Scotland.
Being a pollyanna, I believed her!
Now I'm having big doubts! She doesn't have my address!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> That is so true......you think people are your friends and you find out the difference when they "pack up" and turn on you......


It doesn't appear to be a group effort. No pack, just a lone, renegade wolf.


----------



## kermodi (Oct 14, 2014)

Admin - if they choose to get involved, would have the ability to block by IP - no entry to the forum at all.

An easier option would be for anyone who is worried, to use the BLOCK button.

The fact that this person took the time to hand knit items to send - to my mind, anyway - seems to contradict the idea that she is trying to scam people.

Perhaps more likely that she is proud of the items she made and subsists on low income ... anyone who sends money for her work would enable her to make more.



KateLyn11 said:


> User name is virtually pointless because it is so easy to change. Now that we know this is happening, we can decline or ignore if contacted. I would also suggest that if any one else is contacted that they post it with a topic title like "Baby gift scam 2". If each person contacted in the future posts it with the subsequent number Baby Gift Scam 3,4 or whatever, eventually all KP members will know and if the person making these offers does not have bad intentions he/she will learn to post items for sale in the appropriate section.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely send them back :sm25:


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

About 6 years someone here posted lots about losing her family to cancer within a short time of each other, she was soooo lonely, very poor, could someone send her needles and yarn?. .Another few months and the woman stated she was running in a fund raising marathon, I wanted to donate, and as we know there is a proper site through which we donate, her link was broken!!! So could I send her the cash? Sent her £5. Apparently she didn't receive it, and she wanted me to send more. She then posted a few times about what her family was doing (yep the dead ones) 
Then a 'friend' of hers posted that this woman was very depressed and could we send any spare yarn and needles to her, so she could lift herself out of her depression by knitting.
Annoyingly I know people felt sorry and sent her stuff.


----------



## nurselayn (Sep 16, 2015)

Send it back! That's nerve!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

kermodi said:


> (PS: I searched for AnitaA and did not get a result?)


That's because it's AnitaN, not AnitaA http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=65753


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd respond with a note that I'd changed my mind.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

ewww...the poster should have account revoked. this is scamming, I'm prettysure, and it's Federal since the PO was used.


----------



## kermodi (Oct 14, 2014)

BBatten17 said:


> That's because it's AnitaN, not AnitaA http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=65753


Oh! Thanks so much ...


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, what nerve!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, what nerve!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Thank you, you are the only one that had the guts to post her name, now everybody knows to avoid her.
> I just received a PM to let me know who it was and you are correct.


It wasn't about guts. My thoughts were that everyone would be aware, without singling someone out and I wasn't sure the person who has been e-mailing me was the same person. I PM'd the OP to see if it WAS the same person. She has not PM'd me back yet. I did not want to single someone out, in case she was not that person.I believe there may be some mental issues with this person, just from the way the e-mails were written......but yes, it is the same person from Aberdeen. It's sad to hear people talking about calling the police, when this is obviously someone with mental challenges. I've had two or three e-mails from her, recognized there was an issue and just ignored. I'd rather do that than cause hurt to her. More to be pitied than laughed at, so to speak.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> Ah, yes, the return address labels! I have enough to last the rest of my life! I've always thought that whatever charity sent them to me hoping for a donation could've used the $$ spent on printing the labels and the postage to send them out towards the charity! I have no problem keeping and using them and throwing the rest right into the circular file!


Often the printing of these labels is a donation from a printer. The charities do try to guilt you , but if nothing else, it brings awareness to their cause.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

damemary said:


> Admin can banish person from the site. It has happened in the past for numerous reasons. Their user name vanishes along with records.


The user name never vanishes. Before the software upgrade, the posts might vanish (the less obnoxious posts were left alone; if it was a known troll, the posts were zeroed out) and the user title might say suspended or disabled or banned. Since the upgrade, the banned user's posts remain, but the user is unable to make posts or send PMs.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

owlet said:


> Not quite unsolicited, as 'ursulac', by sending her address, was agreeing A.N. could send her the items. However as no payment was mentioned, she didn't enter into a contract. Can either party prove that, though?


Possibly through the PMs?


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

nanswf said:


> It is a shame that people are using this (and other) interest forums to try to scam others. *When I first read the initial post, I didn't notice the date. Now I see that this has been an issue for many years!* It would be nice if this could be a safe place for innocent "challenged individuals" to explore their hobbies and have some social contact, however it looks like someone with menacing intentions has usurped that potential. May they go directly to a location of your choice!


I'm not sure what you mean by the date. This topic was started yesterday.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

Probably best not to respond to this type of request at all. Ignore it to avoid these problems.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Chemchic said:


> ewww...the poster should have account revoked. this is scamming, I'm prettysure, and it's Federal since the PO was used.


The OP is in Australia. The "charity" knitter is from Scotland. Postal infringements differ in other countries. Our Federal regulations would not apply in this case.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> She doesn't have Aberdeen on her profile but is in hiding!


Yes, her profile says "hiding", but she mentioned Aberdeen to me in a recent e-mail. I don't bother to respond, but she still continues and also wanting to know the names and birthdates of my great grandchildren. She appears to be very lonely, although she mentioned that she works.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

ulrika said:


> I too have recieved communication from someone in Aberdeen Scotland. At first I thought she was knod of nice to wanted to knit for my granddaughter. Then things got wierd. She just recently emailed me. I have blocked her email address. Sometimes I go months before hearing from her. I do believe she is lonely and and bit troubled. I wonder if it's the same person reaching out to you.


My take, exactly. I heard from her a week or so ago and she apologized for not writing since last June. She said that she'd been busy at work and had been sick with a virus. I've not answered. She writes as if I know her whole family, even those who are deceased. The e-mails are very sporadic. At first I felt sorry for her and I answered. I then thought "why did I bother", but it sounded like she was just very lonely. I've never answered any since.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Too bad there is always someone who will try to rip people off. I'd keep the package and never fall for that type of offer again. To bad it can give a bad name to a great knitting sight, we must always be aware.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Have just receive a PM from Ursula and will verify that this is the same person who also contacted me.


----------



## kermodi (Oct 14, 2014)

My last post on this one - I have a very bad feeling about this thread.

18 pages and still going strong, all against one person - someone whose story NO ONE knows.

Even the posts that were not overtly pointed and cruel, offered nothing but 'pity'.

Wouldn't you all rather err on the side of kindness? Couldn't you?

"There, but for the grace of God, go I"


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


Members can type whatever they wish in the "Home" spot. I could say I lived in Antarctica and Admin would not challenge it. Just because a member's profile reads "Aberdeen Scotland" does not guarantee that is the place the member actually lives. So please don't worry about a cloud over your beautiful hometown!

ETA: I read further and found the name and profile, where she names her home again. Thank you to those who posted that information as a safety measure for the rest of the forum.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> Now, as a KPer who lives near Aberdeen, Scotland I feel there is a cloud hanging over me and my posts unless the scammer is named. I was so enjoying this lovely, friendly group until now.


No need to feel like that, seems like many kpers already know this person. I have sent a PM to Admin but as yet haven't had a reply.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Two replies make the most sense to me, contact administration and also contact the person for return postage or no return postage then inform her that it will go to charity. Creepy.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Seems like she has been doing this for some time, I have sent a PM to Admin but have not heard from them as yet. Don't know if I should name.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Seems like she has been doing this for some time, I have sent a PM to Admin but have not heard from them as yet. Don't know if I should name.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm glad you reported this to site administrator. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

ursulac said:


> Seems like she has been doing this for some time, I have sent a PM to Admin but have not heard from them as yet. Don't know if I should name.


She's been named, more than once. AnitaN.


----------



## Igraine (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with others who have said you have no obligation to pay for what was proffered as a gift; that was a nasty trick at the very least, and very poor behavior. 

I'm very sorry to add (and I do so in order to offer advice arising out of many years' legal practice) that this situation suggests a much darker danger than monetary avarice: There are those whose interest in children is to steal them or to exploit them, and one way to gain access to innocents is through the adults they trust. I intend this not to upset anyone, but merely as a kind but firm reminder TO ALL that OUR addresses might be information a predator would use to locate a place where our grandchildred frequently ARE and where they feel secure. That's exactly how predators "groom" children to take advantage of them -- by finding them in a setting where they are not suspicious and deceiving them into seeing the predator as part of that safe setting. OUR addresses are therefore information we should not provide to anyone we do not know. 

I'm not criticizing you -- please know that I understand the impulse to connect with people who show interest in what we love, that I might have done the same thing, that I WANT it to be safe to make such connections. But I am hoping that you will accept my response as a chance for you warn others about protecting what we hold dear in a world that is -- unfortunately -- not always as benign as we want to believe.

By all means notify admin on this site; then perhaps consider reporting the address to which they would have you send payment so that officials involved in child protection can check it out to be certain it does not lead to any sinister source. You may want to start with Amber Alert and ask them what other interstate agencies would benefit from a potential tip. 

I do mean a POTENTIAL tip, here: I am NOT recommending this as retaliation for the bad manners other have commented on: if there is no intent here but the hope of selling you something that you thought was a gift, the person whose work you received will never know his or her address was reported to authorities. You are not reporting a theft or any other crime, after all. There is no penalty for bad manners. But if you read anything at all about pedophilia, you know there is a network of sick and twisted individuals who use the internet to communicate with and encourage each other. If by any small chance the address you were asked to send money to already has some connection with this network, you could be helping to prevent an abduction.

Just a thought. I apologize for sending such a grim thought, but I hope you will understand it as the basis for an opportunity for you to make a positive difference.

Keep knitting for those grandbabies! May you always be blessed by them


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> About 6 years someone here posted lots about losing her family to cancer within a short time of each other, she was soooo lonely, very poor, could someone send her needles and yarn?. .Another few months and the woman stated she was running in a fund raising marathon, I wanted to donate, and as we know there is a proper site through which we donate, her link was broken!!! So could I send her the cash? Sent her £5. Apparently she didn't receive it, and she wanted me to send more. She then posted a few times about what her family was doing (yep the dead ones)
> Then a 'friend' of hers posted that this woman was very depressed and could we send any spare yarn and needles to her, so she could lift herself out of her depression by knitting.
> Annoyingly I know people felt sorry and sent her stuff.


There have been a few going back and a few also in the past 6 months.
One received so much they kept posting how much they received. My only thought was why not let other who could also use help have some rather then accepting more then 10 boxes of yarn by the end.
There was also one who posted for charity and needed yarn, people sent and some time later she was offering to others and also selling.
I had sent some to several people along with some books, several months later saw my books posted for sale.

There have been a few over time, asking the kind people here to help and many do, but really need to think about it, check profiles, I guess just be aware that there are all kinds.

I find many won't post to ask for help, but I do know a few on the forum I have sent to and will in the future.

I guess we just have to be more aware, since most people on the forum are wonderful.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy mackerel some people have a nerve. I would not send it back. And I would report her!


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

She may well be just a sad and lonely person. But we know absolutely nothing about her. Not her name, gender, address, history, or if she even knits at all. We have all learned from this site that hand knit items can be bought very cheaply from charity shops. Her anonymity is protected as much as ours is. This may be a form of catfishing - using a false identity to form a relationship online. She has put a lot of effort into this with multiple people over the last couple of years. Creepy, but not illegal. Until money is involved. If she is a sad, lonely person she needs to be careful. If she is not, we need to be careful. Particularly those who have given her personal information.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

How very rude of this person. I would not send the items back, because you won't get your postage back. Ask her to send you the money for postage as you didn't agree to pay for the work to be done. I would also like to know what administration is going to do about this. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

What I find interesting is that she asked for payment in cash. Apart from never sending cash in the mail would she be expecting it in Australian dollars? Given that she lives in Scotland. The whole situation is very strange.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> What I find interesting is that she asked for payment in cash. Apart from never sending cash in the mail would she be expecting it in Australian dollars? Given that she lives in Scotland. The whole situation is very strange.


Good point. Was the fee in Australian dollars or Euros or £ currency?


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> What I find interesting is that she asked for payment in cash. Apart from never sending cash in the mail would she be expecting it in Australian dollars? Given that she lives in Scotland. The whole situation is very strange.


Yes when she asked for payment, I sent a cheque. She then got back to me ans said I had dated it wrong and that I should send cash. I did. It was only $20.00 and I even made her a headband. She made her life sound so sad and lonely. I got fooled I think. She did send me a hand written thank you. The style of writing (very small print) and the verbage reminded me of a very young person or someone with some learning disabilities. I say this because I have a knitting student (31 years old). Her mental capacity is about 12. She is very innocent and trusting. Perhaps this could be the case with Anita. I also noted in her writing emails that she is very repetitive in the things she says. This is also how my student is. interesting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> What I find interesting is that she asked for payment in cash. Apart from never sending cash in the mail would she be expecting it in Australian dollars? Given that she lives in Scotland. The whole situation is very strange.


Banks exchange paper currency. Exchange businesses - at least here - exchange paper currency. There are usually fees, but if you're getting the money given to you, do you care if there are fees deducted? That doesn't ring alarm bells for me. The alarm bells are anyone asking for names and birth-dates of children. Strange? Yes. Dangerous and threatening? You bet!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> It is obvious that she reads all the posts to see who she can catch next as she has sent recent PM's since her last online date.
> I HOPE she is reading this and just disappears into the night never to surface again.


That particular user name may go silent, but what's to stop the person at the keyboard from joining KP under a different user name and continuing the same nefarious activity?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Admin can banish person from the site. It has happened in the past for numerous reasons. Their user name vanishes along with records.


User names do not vanish; the user may ask Admin to change it, but the account never disappears. It's something about the way the site was constructed; inner workings of the website. I know of one person who changed her user name; all her PMs to me are still there, but the name has been changed.


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

All it takes is a new email address to start all over.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kermodi said:


> ... The fact that this person took the time to hand knit items to send - to my mind, anyway - seems to contradict the idea that she is trying to scam people.
> 
> Perhaps more likely that she is proud of the items she made and subsists on low income ... anyone who sends money for her work would enable her to make more.


I'm a knitter. I knit almost obsessively, when I'm not online. I do not imagine I could knit as many baby duds as the supposed sender of unsolicited knits seems to churn out. I posit that she/he/it/they buy new or nearly new hand-knits from thrift stores for next to nothing, just to be able to collect information on children.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Igraine said:


> I agree with others who have said you have no obligation to pay for what was proffered as a gift; that was a nasty trick at the very least, and very poor behavior.
> 
> I'm very sorry to add (and I do so in order to offer advice arising out of many years' legal practice) that this situation suggests a much darker danger than monetary avarice: There are those whose interest in children is to steal them or to exploit them, and one way to gain access to innocents is through the adults they trust. I intend this not to upset anyone, but merely as a kind but firm reminder TO ALL that OUR addresses might be information a predator would use to locate a place where our grandchildred frequently ARE and where they feel secure. That's exactly how predators "groom" children to take advantage of them -- by finding them in a setting where they are not suspicious and deceiving them into seeing the predator as part of that safe setting. OUR addresses are therefore information we should not provide to anyone we do not know.
> 
> ...


Pay heed!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> There have been a few going back and a few also in the past 6 months.
> One received so much they kept posting how much they received. My only thought was why not let other who could also use help have some rather then accepting more then 10 boxes of yarn by the end.
> There was also one who posted for charity and needed yarn, people sent and some time later she was offering to others and also selling.
> I had sent some to several people along with some books, several months later saw my books posted for sale.
> ...


It's maddening that one can spoil it for others. I had a lot of small oddments which I offered to a lady who knits for charity and the bits I had (and didn't want to throw away) she used to make edging on dollies clothes, I also sent money to buy stuffing, she sent photos and thanked me, in the open forum. Next time she could be wary of giving out her address to some one with a good heart.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> It's maddening that one can spoil it for others. I had a lot of small oddments which I offered to a lady who knits for charity and the bits I had (and didn't want to throw away) she used to make edging on dollies clothes, I also sent money to buy stuffing, she sent photos and thanked me, in the open forum. Next time she could be wary of giving out her address to some one with a good heart.


Adults swapping addresses is not necessarily dangerous or risky.
Adults fishing for information about children could all too well be dangerous. 
We have to use good judgement in all cases.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

yover8 said:


> Good point. Was the fee in Australian dollars or Euros or £ currency?


She converted £ Australian $


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

If she "offered" to knit a project for you--she should have stated the cost involved from the very beginning! So, if you choose to keep the outfit--the first thing is DO NOT SEND CASH!!!! However, in my opinion.....I would return it to the so-called KP'er and send it C.O.D. This sounds like an unethical way of doing "business". And, if she offered, there should have been no cost involved. In 2016, one of our KP'ers said she was undergoing chemo shortly--I PM'd her, ask if she would like one of my knit hats, she said, "yes", and I sent it to her. We don't always have to do something for $$$$--especially if we make the offer. Best just to return it....


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

ursulac said:


> She converted £ Australian $


So she is not stupid then!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Everyone is assuming that this person is female because of the username. That may not be the case. Please bear that in mind and also remember not to give out specific information about homes or families. It is sad that we all have to be so cautious but there are many bad people as well as many good ones, and the bad ones can do a lot of damage to others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> So she is not stupid then!


No, not stupid. At _best_, she/he/whoever is a greedy rip-off artist; at _worst_ part of an international pedophilia ring preying upon proud, but often less-than-wary, grandmothers on a knitting forum.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

BBatten17 said:


> That's because it's AnitaN, not AnitaA http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=65753


Interesting that her location is "in hiding."


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Interesting that her location is "in hiding."


Yet, in her posts, she states she's in Aberdeen, Scotland. If she didn't fill in that part of her profile, it stays at the default setting of "in hiding".


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kitchenergal said:


> Yes, her profile says "hiding", but she mentioned Aberdeen to me in a recent e-mail. I don't bother to respond, but she still continues and also wanting to know the names and birthdates of my great grandchildren. She appears to be very lonely, although she mentioned that she works.


Time to block that person?


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

Just tonight on our local news there was another warning about people using the Internet to meet children. Here is a quote form the local police; "Always report anything that could be a danger to a child". This situation may or may not be a danger, but reporting it can give the police a "heads up'. When someone asks about names and birth dates, people should be cautious.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Time to block that person?


It sounds as if there won't be any need to block. I'd imagine that Admin is going to stop this one in her tracks!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Kitchenergal said:


> It sounds as if there won't be any need to block. I'd imagine that Admin is going to stop this one in her tracks!!!


I hope so. Hopefully our KP members who have followed this thread have been given a good warning about some of the dangers involved in revealing your information. Most of us don't normally think along those lines but we need to, as unpleasant as it may be.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

So the way I see this now is that we all have the option of putting her on our ignore list then she will not be able to send those people a PM. Really up to each person I think.
I never thought I would have an ignore list but I am about to put this person on mine.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Banks exchange paper currency. Exchange businesses - at least here - exchange paper currency. There are usually fees, but if you're getting the money given to you, do you care if there are fees deducted? That doesn't ring alarm bells for me. The alarm bells are anyone asking for names and birth-dates of children. Strange? Yes. Dangerous and threatening? You bet!


I agree, the alarm bells were when I was asked for the names and birth dates of my grandchildren. Interestingly her email started off with I'm catching up on my January emails and just saw the little sweaters. But she sent me the email in June. I just ignored. She may be lonely - her email was rather poorly written, but then again anyone can compose a poorly written note, doesn't mean they are actually handicapped. I just don't give out personal information.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I agree, the alarm bells were when I was asked for the names and birth dates of my grandchildren. Interestingly her email started off with I'm catching up on my January emails and just saw the little sweaters. But she sent me the email in June. I just ignored. She may be lonely - her email was rather poorly written, but then again anyone can compose a poorly written note, doesn't mean they are actually handicapped. I just* don't give out personal information.*


Wise!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

klassey said:


> Just tonight on our local news there was another warning about people using the Internet to meet children. Here is a quote form the local police; "Always report anything that could be a danger to a child". This situation may or may not be a danger, but reporting it can give the police a "heads up'. When someone asks about names and birth dates, people should be cautious.


Cautious? They should go running to point the police towards the person asking!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> It sounds as if there won't be any need to block. I'd imagine that Admin is going to stop this one in her tracks!!!


Until he/she registers with a new user name.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

After reading just a quick scan of the 21 pages of replies, I noticed that many people who were contacted were in various countries, not anywhere near Scotland - Canada - Australia, US. The postage is horrendous out of country. We mail on a regular basis (once a year) a Christmas card from the US to Canada and it costs three to four times as much for postage as in this country. A package would be terribly expensive. Where is this person getting the money to ship these unsolicited items?


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

ursulac said:
 

> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


I'd contact the administrator as I hope others have done who have received inappropriate contacts and block this person from contacting me. I would have no further contact with her as it just shows she has your attention. If you return the items you will still be giving her your attention. I would most likely donate them locally and be done with the whole mess. If she sends you anything further in the mail (at least in the US) you can write "REFUSED return to Sender" on it and it will be returned to the sender at no cost to you. Be firm but do not od anything to give this person your attention.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

did you notify the administrator?


Kitchenergal said:


> I have been approached in the same way. I haven't given my address, but I get a few private messages on here from time to time. She seems fascinated by babies. The first private message seemed not out of the ordinary, but as they've progressed I have the feeling that this person may be a bit challenged. I have told her, "thank you, but I don't need her to knit for my grand babies, as I already knit for them". She seems to be hell-bent on doing so. I will not reveal my address.


----------



## ByteAngel (Jan 15, 2017)

As long as you didn't initiate the contact, feel free to keep the items. The offer was made without any discussion of payment and the items were shipped, they are now yours. Possession is 9/10ths of the law. If the person continues to hound you for payment offer to send the items back C.O.D. (cash on delivery) for the cost of the postage to send them. They won't be able to collect them from the post office without paying for them and you will be reimbursed for the expense. But you are under no obligation to pay for the items, nor are you under any obligation to return them.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

HMQ said:


> did you notify the administrator?


I didn't feel the need. There was no way that I would give her any information and I was not aware until today that she'd contacted anyone else. I just thought she was a lonely old soul who was prattling on. I've met others on here that I've made friends with through PM and never had a problem. This lady was not a problem to me, because I simply ignored her. I was as shocked as anyone else that she'd contacted so many. Had I known that, I would have posted something. I've had at the most three e-mails over the past year.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

FYI in case not everyone know when you take a digital photo on your camera the location, date and time are usually automatically stamped on it. When you send it or post it on social media it can be opened to show exactly when and where the photo was taken. This is by default. In most cases you can go into settings on your digital camera and change this so the location and time is not recorded. Check your camera manual or contact the manufacturer.

Also be careful when "tagging" someone on social media or on-line including children. The face will be recognized in the future and the name associated with it will show up as part of the service of social media. Once this happens the name, photo or face may be able to be searched or matched from a search engine.

For more info do keyword searches like keeping kids photos safe online, protecting your family photos on line, what you should know before posting your photo son line....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annhkmiller said:


> After reading just a quick scan of the 21 pages of replies, I noticed that many people who were contacted were in various countries, not anywhere near Scotland - Canada - Australia, US. The postage is horrendous out of country. We mail on a regular basis (once a year) a Christmas card from the US to Canada and it costs three to four times as much for postage as in this country. A package would be terribly expensive.* Where is this person getting the money to ship these unsolicited items?*


From the weaker souls who send her cash as she requests, where else?

Picture this:
I visit Goodwill. 
I buy some pretty hand-knit baby items for pennies; they're rarely 'worn out'. 
I mail them for a few dollars. 
I request many _more_ dollars. 
I get paid sometimes - must be or it wouldn't continue for years - and go back to Goodwill.

*PLUS*, if the weaker souls actually provided birth-dates and names of grandkids, I now have something for which pedophiles will pay *BIG $$$*.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

HMQ said:


> FYI in case not everyone know when you take a digital photo on your camera the location, date and time are usually automatically stamped on it. When you send it or post it on social media it can be opened to show exactly when and where the photo was taken. This is by default. In most cases you can go into settings on your digital camera and change this so the location and time is not recorded. Check your camera manual or contact the manufacturer.
> 
> Also be careful when "tagging" someone on social media or on-line including children. The face will be recognized in the future and the name associated with it will show up as part of the service of social media. Once this happens the name, photo or face may be able to be searched or matched from a search engine.
> 
> For more info do keyword searches like keeping kids photos safe online, protecting your family photos on line, what you should know before posting your photo son line....


...which is why I refuse to do social media...


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> From the weaker souls who send her cash as she requests, where else?.


Yes, and this is why I would never block her. I'd like to get her pm so I can pass it along to admin. If she can't reach me because I've blocked her, she may reach out to the many other KPers who haven't read this thread and may be vulnerable.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Oh my Lord!!! A long time ago, a KPer claimed she had a flood, and was on here asking for free patterns and things to "make up for the ones that were lost". I sent her links to free patterns, and a PM stating if, that is IF! i find any knitting patterns I don't want, I will send some along. Well- week later, I get an angry PM demanding to know where her patterns were. I literally changed my KP profile and user name, because of that person. I never promised her anything, even if I did, it would have been a gift, one I took time out to send and so on. Can you believe the gall of some people. This is after her begging for free stuff, then demanding I send "what I promised" (which was, nothing was promised!)

Send her her crap back ASAP to her. No Thank you. Gosh! Sorry this happened. There are all kinds of odd people in this world. That is why I left Facebook and rarely post here as well. What a shame.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yover8 said:


> ...which is why I refuse to do social media...


Umm ... I hate to break it to you, but KP is also a form of "social media".


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

My pm from her said she was just getting over a virus and catching up with old emails and she was sorry she hadn't been in touch etc., This was two years ago and she seems to be sending almost the same message to others now. I wonder if she uses a standard letter and just changes the personal questions.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Ih my have I opened a can of worms. Didn't expect so many replies.
I have blocked her & sent a PM to admin. No reply as yet.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Ih my have I opened a can of worms. Didn't expect so many replies.
I have blocked her & sent a PM to admin. No reply as yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My pm from her said she was just getting over a virus and catching up with old emails and she was sorry she hadn't been in touch etc., This was two years ago and she seems to be sending almost the same message to others now. I wonder if she uses a standard letter and just changes the personal questions.


In all likelihood, yes. 
"She" may be a _group_ of men and/or women. 
Form letters aren't new. 
There have been form letters from confidence men since the inception of postal service - probably before people quit carving on clay or wax tablets.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

Also please be aware that when sending a cheque to someone like this they then have :-
Your name
Address
signature
and bank details
along with any other information you have provided.
Stay safe online.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

OMG I am new to this thread just recently joined .I happy to have been introduced to so many lovely people already with offers of help {thank-you},
although I am not shocked that the odd person can be so awful and they should certainly be reported without hesitation to keep this site for the kind hearted honest I feel the majority of people on here are kind honest people


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ruby-2 said:


> OMG I am new to this thread just recently joined .I happy to have been introduced to so many lovely people already with offers of help {thank-you},
> although I am not shocked that the odd person can be so awful and they should certainly be reported without hesitation to keep this site for the kind hearted honest I feel the majority of people on here are kind honest people


Yes. There are many kind and honest people in cyberspace, but it's an interesting world and it requires caution. We're not chatting to a neighbor over a fence.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

inishowen said:


> My pm from her said she was just getting over a virus and catching up with old emails and she was sorry she hadn't been in touch etc., This was two years ago and she seems to be sending almost the same message to others now. I wonder if she uses a standard letter and just changes the personal questions.


That's the same one that I received a week or so ago. The one prior was back in the summer time. If she was up to something, I'd think that she might have kept in closer touch........or perhaps she's sending to so many different people that it took her that length of time between the two PM's.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

RosieS said:


> Also please be aware that when sending a cheque to someone like this they then have :-
> Your name
> Address
> signature
> ...


What you stated is true, but there are many honest people here on the forum. 
Due to this one person, you are making it sound like there are many others here on the forum.

With the many wonderful people here on the forum, there are as they say a few bad apples as this one is.

I personally have received a check from some. I don't pay any mind to the information on the check, when I receive it I sign, cash it and mail their package.
I have not had any issues, guess those I have dealt with are honest as I am. I have dealt with some wonderful people here on the forum, and some have made a friendship with not just here on KP.

I have received several PM's asking me to give them a yarn posted, one asked for an entire post, some have asked for books and booklets. I have sent stuff to a few over time. I send to a few when I can and have extra for the postage.

I think this person is one of the few and far between the norm on KP.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello 
Excuse me but I attually do agree with you if you read the mail I posted I was just thanking all the nice people I have met in just a few days 

But thank you


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> What you stated is true, but there are many honest people here on the forum.
> Due to this one person, you are making it sound like there are many others here on the forum.
> 
> With the many wonderful people here on the forum, there are as they say a few bad apples as this one is.
> ...


I'm sorry, I probably didn't explain myself properly. What I meant was there were so many receiving PMs from this person. I agree there are many lovely people on this forum, she is in the minority. I have sent many patterns & received many in return, I will still post items on this forum. I will just be more careful about info I give.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah that's just fine no problem at all .
I'm a newbie here infact on anything like this .so I look forward to tips and easy patterns I can try .
I think I have over done it though as my hands really ache at moment I read somewhere I could be holding the needle to tight .I have authritis so slowly does it for me I think
Have a lovely day


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ruby-2 said:


> Hello
> Excuse me but I attually do agree with you if you read the mail I posted I was just thanking all the nice people I have met in just a few days
> 
> But thank you


welcome to the forum. There are lots of wonderful people here on the forum.

I did read you post. I was responding to RosieS

as you can see I did quote reply to her comment.

I hope you enjoy the forum, as so many of us do and meet some of the wonderful people. Have made quite a few friends over the years here.


----------



## ruby-2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Oops! Sorry


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

That is so wrong. A knitting scam on our KP...Yikes. I thought the phone calls and fake bills were bad enough but now this. :sm25: I would say this person gave you a gift and would not spend your own money to send it back. Looks like they are out their money for being dishonest and using our site here to do this. I will try and read more of this to see if you already reported it, but please do in case others accept and end up paying money. Thank you so much for warning us and for asking before you paid, but you already knew it was wrong. :sm24: Aha, I see you have reported it. Thanks for doing that.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> From the weaker souls who send her cash as she requests, where else?
> 
> Picture this:
> I visit Goodwill.
> ...


You are right on with this, Jessica-Jean, as with your other posts on these dangers that can and must be avoided.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

I have just gone into my private messages and reviewed what she sent me. In one of them she commented that she didn't want to knit for charity, as she enjoyed knitting for people who would appreciate it. She admitted to being a basic knitter and she DID ASK IF I COULD HELP HER WITH THE POSTAGE. I'm sorry I did not check the message, before we all went off in a tizzy. I did not want her knitting for any of my children or great grandchildren. I am perfectly capable of doing so, myself. I also will keep on ignoring her.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Adults swapping addresses is not necessarily dangerous or risky.
> Adults fishing for information about children could all too well be dangerous.
> We have to use good judgement in all cases.


I agree with you, but it probably didn't feel sinister to the OP at the time, but now it has become obvious the this person has been trawling KP looking for 'targets' which is very unpleasant.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> From the weaker souls who send her cash as she requests, where else?
> 
> Picture this:
> I visit Goodwill.
> ...


JJ never thought of this and you bring up a good point.

I don't know why when following this post, it brought to mind a post that was posted some time back. Person not asking for money or offering to knit for others but asking for yarn to be donated.
I did find the post, where she did ask for donations from others, no offer of paying postage and so many were so kind to step up and help by sending her yarn. I was going to send some but saw so many had sent, decided to send what I had at the time to others I send periodically who could make use of it.

She also posted a letter from the place a donation was made, the letter was dated 2/8/16 for a donation made on 2/1/16.
She joined the forum on 2/7/16, made 3 posts since joined, and posted 31 comments on the forum most on this post for her request where she listed the names of those who sent her yarn, with her last comment posted on this post on 4/9/16 according to her profile.

and the last comment she posted on the forum was on 6/9/16

I hope that is person is OK. yet I also hope they didn't just come to the forum where there are so many kind people, who are willing to help others. There were so many people who sent her yarn according to her post, one according to her post drove to her and dropped off several garbage bags of yarn.

I guess we all need to be more aware when people post asking for something, since there are so many wonderful people here on the forum willing to help others.


----------



## Mutherhubbard (Apr 10, 2013)

I also had messages out of the blue on the birth of my granddaughter in 2015. After a few messages I realised something was not quite right and had no further discussions.i am quite prepared to name and shame. Messages from Aberdeen.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no...what is wrong with people. You should return it with them paying for the postage as well. The nerve of some people!


ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

All this talk and all these warnings and people are still posting names and pictures of children wearing what they have knitted or crocheted.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

lesternewton said:


> All this talk and all these warnings and people are still posting names and pictures of children wearing what they have knitted or crocheted.


No addresses are given. I love looking at member's projects being worn by family members, children and adults. Please don't let one weird incident cause so much suspicion of kp members. 
I have ordered and received one item from a member and of course this involved giving my address. I have placed another request to another member and have no qualms about sharing my address. My mailman certainly knows my address and I don't live in fear of him or of the many contractors I deal with. We can't become paranoid over this.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

lesternewton said:


> All this talk and all these warnings and people are still posting names and pictures of children wearing what they have knitted or crocheted.


I know,right? Just today someone posted a picture of their darling grand baby complete with name! Don't do it folks! Just show the knitted piece. So much safer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

susandkline said:


> No addresses are given. I love looking at member's projects being worn by family members, children and adults. Please don't let one weird incident cause so much suspicion of kp members.
> I have ordered and received one item from a member and of course this involved giving my address. I have placed another request to another member and have no qualms about sharing my address. My mailman certainly knows my address and I don't live in fear of him or of the many contractors I deal with. We can't become paranoid over this.


I do agree with this, but we are adults. I won't post pictures of my grandchildren. The World Wide Web is just that, world wide. The postman knows where you live, living,more than likely, in pretty much the same area you live in. Not some distant country.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I was curious about this person and did a search for her posts and this one that came up.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93845-1.html


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

susandkline said:


> No addresses are given. I love looking at member's projects being worn by family members, children and adults. Please don't let one weird incident cause so much suspicion of kp members.
> I have ordered and received one item from a member and of course this involved giving my address. I have placed another request to another member and have no qualms about sharing my address. My mailman certainly knows my address and I don't live in fear of him or of the many contractors I deal with. We can't become paranoid over this.


Remember Kindergarten? "Don't talk to strangers." As adults, we need to develop our own version of this. Don't give out any private or personal information to strangers. That's not being paranoid. That's being wise.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

morningstar said:


> Remember Kindergarten? "Don't talk to strangers." As adults, we need to develop our own version of this. Don't give out any private or personal information to strangers. That's not being paranoid. That's being wise.


Which makes me wonder about people and facebook.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

deexer said:


> I was curious about this person and did a search for her posts and this one that came up.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93845-1.html


Contradicted herself from the beginning.


----------



## nanny carole (Nov 29, 2016)

Another 'just out of curiosity', does this topic get the record for most talked about on KP? I'm feeling proud to be a part of such a wonderful group of intelligent, protective and feisty grannies!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

nanny carole said:


> Another 'just out of curiosity', does this topic get the record for most talked about on KP? I'm feeling proud to be a part of such a wonderful group of intelligent, protective and feisty grannies!


 Oh, no... there are topics that go on for hundreds of pages...


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nanny carole said:


> Another 'just out of curiosity', does this topic get the record for most talked about on KP? I'm feeling proud to be a part of such a wonderful group of intelligent, protective and feisty grannies!


Surley you jest. This is nothing! An example is linked below. It's on Page 65 of it's 25th "divide."

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434831-61.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Surley you jest. This is nothing! An example is linked below. It's on Page 65 of it's 25th "divide."
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434831-61.html


Sorry to say, but FF Wearing Denim and Pearls is up to page 128 of its 74th "divide". http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436326-128.html. I doubt the Cesspool will ever 'catch up' to them, but there's no contest anyway.


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry to say, but FF Wearing Denim and Pearls is up to page 128 of its 74th "divide". http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436326-128.html. I doubt the Cesspool will ever 'catch up' to them, but there's no contest anyway.


Jessica-Jean, I love the sweater in your avatar!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Jessica-Jean, I love the sweater in your avatar!


Thank you! Its pattern was the very first individual pattern I ever bought after seeing it online - back long before Ravelry or KP. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/diamond-patch-sweater
Not a stitch of sewing in it! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you! Its pattern was the very first individual pattern I ever bought after seeing it online - back long before Ravelry or KP. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/diamond-patch-sweater
> Not a stitch of sewing in it! :sm24: :sm02:


It's just beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rujam said:


> It's just beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

williesmom said:


> Jessica-Jean, I love the sweater in your avatar!


Thank you for pointing it out! I thought it was a sweater with a blue scarf draped over the shoulder. It is very beautiful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Thank you for pointing it out! I thought it was a sweater with a blue scarf draped over the shoulder. It is very beautiful.


Thank you. 
I never imagined it might look like that! I'm definitely not an Isadora Duncan floaty-scarves type person! Living where scarves are mostly intended to block deep-freeze temperatures, I never have understood the use of scarves as accessories on a level with necklaces and earrings. I guess I'm not 'artistic' enough. :sm17:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you.
> I never imagined it might look like that! I'm definitely not an Isadora Duncan floaty-scarves type person! Living where scarves are mostly intended to block deep-freeze temperatures, I never have understood the use of scarves as accessories on a level with necklaces and earrings. I guess I'm not 'artistic' enough. :sm17:


Me, neither. I'm okay with a scarf in winter, but find them awkward as a fashion accessory. Not sure why. Just feel like fufu faugh to me.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> Me, neither. I'm okay with a scarf in winter, but find them awkward as a fashion accessory. Not sure why. Just feel like fufu faugh to me.


I look downright stupid with a drapey scarf, I envy people who can drape a scarf and it lifts an ordinary outfit, but I do not have that skill.
I thought Jessica Jeans looked like the beautiful ones our Indian (please do not take this as an insult) ladies wear across the shoulders, I think, as part of their Saris. The colours are so vibrant.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you.
> I never imagined it might look like that! I'm definitely not an Isadora Duncan floaty-scarves type person! Living where scarves are mostly intended to block deep-freeze temperatures, I never have understood the use of scarves as accessories on a level with necklaces and earrings. I guess I'm not 'artistic' enough. :sm17:


I'm the same.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not a scarf person, there meant for cold weather, the same with cowels.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd love to be one of those people who look elegant in a casually tied scarf, I just look as though I've got a sore throat! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i had a lady who was nice enough to ask me if she could knit for my grand baby.
she wanted me to pay for yarn and postage and such.
she told me she did not want to knit for charities.
well i told her i can knit for my own grands and by the time i paid her cost...then shipped what she knitted to my grands-the items would cost too much.
she told me i gutted her cause i told her to knit for charities.
i felt so bad but i cant afford to do that.
i am sorry.if someone sent me something i didnt ask for.i would just keep it and not return it cause its not your fault she didnt ask your permission.
i think its the same lady.she decided to not ask people when she sent those items to u.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I have noticed on most of her prior posts that this lady puts "I am a hand knitter" as people on this board hand knit already plus have their supplies for the projects they want to do.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


that is a bit rich ursulac I would send them back
Regards
Sue


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Page1962 said:


> Holy cow.....what a presumptuous thing to do. Send it back with a note to refund you the money it cost to you do so. Is there any way to report this person to an administrator here?


yes i would report them to Admin.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like that idea, but suspect that no postal services accept Cash On Delivery items anymore.


Hi Jessica-Jean, the post office do it here in Australia. Only found out because recently on a 4 day trip staying in a motel, I inadvertently left some clothes in the wardrobe when i left. i rang motel and they posted them to me and I picked them up at the Post Office after i paid the postage. We call it COD too!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Admin obviously hasn't done anything about it, because today (January 18th) I received another private message from her saying that she understands that I don't want her to knit, although I never replied that I did or didn't. Possibly she figured it out from my posting on the main site. She seems to want to chat, though. I will continue to ignore. I won't block, as I want to be aware what she's up to.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> I agree with you, but it probably didn't feel sinister to the OP at the time, but now it has become obvious the this person has been trawling KP looking for 'targets' which is very unpleasant.


Some where there was a posts on another knitting board that say same thing. It really makes you wonder.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Did anyone tell Administration about these Emails?


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

deexer said:


> Did anyone tell Administration about these Emails?


Yes I notified admin, haven't heard anything from them


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

deexer said:


> Did anyone tell Administration about these Emails?


Yes I notified Admin, haven't had any reply


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

She has been doing this for a while. On July 17, 2013 she offered to send me some baby hats to sell at my summer craft market table. She did ask if I could help with postage. Her grammar and punctuation was so bad I thought she was either a child or had the mind of one. I didn't reply and she never contacted me again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The more people who say they've been contacted by this grifter, the more I think it's not a single person doing the asking/offering. I picture a roomful of people - any gender and age and probably new immigrants - being taught how best to approach someone to get their - and, if possible, their grandkids' - personal information for use in identity theft.

Scary thoughts, but ... beware and be very, _very_ wary!!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

nittineedles said:


> She has been doing this for a while. On July 17, 2013 she offered to send me some baby hats to sell at my summer craft market table. She did ask if I could help with postage. Her grammar and punctuation was so bad I thought she was either a child or had the mind of one. I didn't reply and she never contacted me again.


My thoughts, exactly. The messages are very childish. Don't be surprised. You may still hear from her. She apologized for not sending me a message since last June. I've received three since then.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it possible Admin approves of this behavior? It seems frightening to me.



Jessica-Jean said:


> The more people who say they've been contacted by this grifter, the more I think it's not a single person doing the asking/offering. I picture a roomful of people - any gender and age and probably new immigrants - being taught how best to approach someone to get their - and, if possible, their grandkids' - personal information for use in identity theft.
> 
> Scary thoughts, but ... beware and be very, _very_ wary!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep a file of them and do not respond.



Kitchenergal said:


> My thoughts, exactly. The messages are very childish. Don't be surprised. You may still hear from her. She apologized for not sending me a message since last June. I've received three since then.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> Is it possible Admin approves of this behavior? It seems frightening to me.


Hi my dear dame,

I think that it's Caveat Emptor ("Buyer Beware") as far as Admin is concerned...

The forum rules pretty much make it clear that any transactions between individual members are their own responsibilities.

That said however, it's possible that if enough reports of shenanigans are registered, it might get the offending member warned or even barred from the forum...
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is it possible Admin approves of this behavior? It seems frightening to me.


Admin approves of clicks *PERIOD*
Every click of your mouse puts pennies or fractions of pennies into his bank account, and that is the _only_ thing he's interested in. 
If, however, a group were to compile enough evidence of fraudulent activity by a single user and present it to him and/or the authorities (law enforcement, cyber-crimes), and *IF* (very big 'if'), they had the time/inclination to do something about it ...

I wouldn't hold my breath. They've got white-slave traders, child-porn rings, etc. enough to chase after and keep them busy for eternity. They'll never get around to petty-crime on a knitting website. We just have to take care of ourselves. If an 'offer' seems too good to be true, it probably is. :sm13:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ursulac said:


> Yes I notified admin, haven't heard anything from them


I got a PM saying he'd look into it.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The more people who say they've been contacted by this grifter, the more I think it's not a single person doing the asking/offering. I picture a roomful of people - any gender and age and probably new immigrants - being taught how best to approach someone to get their - and, if possible, their grandkids' - personal information for use in identity theft.
> 
> Scary thoughts, but ... beware and be very, _very_ wary!!


Grifter….now that's a word that is new to me. Like it.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

kleiner said:


> Grifter….now that's a word that is new to me. Like it.


We have a TV series in the UK called Hustle. It's about con artists who call themselves grifters. Ofcourse they only con nasty people but it is very entertaining.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've reported abuse on this one.



KroSha said:


> Hi my dear dame,
> 
> I think that it's Caveat Emptor ("Buyer Beware") as far as Admin is concerned...
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Admin approves of clicks *PERIOD*
> Every click of your mouse puts pennies or fractions of pennies into his bank account, and that is the _only_ thing he's interested in.
> If, however, a group were to compile enough evidence of fraudulent activity by a single user and present it to him and/or the authorities (law enforcement, cyber-crimes), and *IF* (very big 'if'), they had the time/inclination to do something about it ...
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath. They've got white-slave traders, child-porn rings, etc. enough to chase after and keep them busy for eternity. They'll never get around to petty-crime on a knitting website. We just have to take care of ourselves. If an 'offer' seems too good to be true, it probably is. :sm13:


"Too good to be true" is always the best defense. There's little room for mistakes in cyberspace. Remember, you're talking to an unknown stranger not a friend over the fence.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Movie "The Grifters" I think starring Annette Benning may still be available.



LizRich said:


> We have a TV series in the UK called Hustle. It's about con artists who call themselves grifters. Ofcourse they only con nasty people but it is very entertaining.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> Movie "The Grifters" I think starring Annette Benning may still be available.


Another "Con/Trickery" film: David Mamet's "House of Games" starring Joe Mantegna and Lindsay Crouse.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Games


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

damemary said:


> Movie "The Grifters" I think starring Annette Benning may still be available.


Also with John Cusack and Anjelica Huston...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grifters_(film)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's it! Thanks KroSha.



KroSha said:


> Also with John Cusack and Anjelica Huston...
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grifters_(film)


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never heard of such a thing. I agree with other's advice.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Mine came from within Scotland. I didn't realise this was happening to a lot of us. There are obviously a number of people making offers.


Add my name to the list. I didn't respond, she was asking for personal info.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Add my name to the list. I didn't respond, she was asking for personal info.


I was thinking about this all day yesterday while I was at work. It really bothers me that I got sucked into this. I really hate it when someone takes advantage of my kindness. I think this is why too I have stopped going to one of my knitting meetings. There are people there who are users and don't appreciate your time and effort. My energy was drained.

I met with soneone from the group yesterday because she said she missed me. Well I'm glad we did. She had been having the same feelings. So it really is good to talk about things that bother you. Amazing then that you find out you are not alone which makes dealing with the situation a lot easier.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sending you a big virtual hug as I feel you have a very kind heart and have been let down. xx


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

LizRich said:


> I'm sending you a big virtual hug as I feel you have a very kind heart and have been let down. xx


Thank you so much. I appreciate that. xo


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just gotten a pm from this same person asking about a great niece that I had knit for. Will ignore.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> I have just gotten a pm from this same person asking about a great niece that I had knit for. Will ignore.


So, it's still going on. After all the pages about he/she I thought they would have stopped.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought it had stopped. I suppose, though, the messages I got were months apart.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I have just gotten a pm from this same person asking about a great niece that I had knit for. Will ignore.


I would report to Admin. She was at this a while ago and then it seemed that someone had intervened and put a stop to it. She was a nuisance and it seems as if she might be firing up again.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Is it Anita A from Aberdeen Scotland?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

What is she short of cash and trying to drum up some business again.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd also be interested in how this gets resolved, please.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

ursulac said:


> Is it Anita A from Aberdeen Scotland?


Yes it is. Actually her name is Anita Noden. Just last week I got another PM from her. I just ignored it. She apologized about not getting back to me since September.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

I have blocked her, so don't see any of her posts.
I can't believe I was so stupid to give her my contact details. I will not be so trusting from now on. I got a nasty letter from her after I posted article on KP. I ignored it, haven't heard anything since.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I have also been contacted by someone from England wanting to knit for my nephews. I replied, thank you but I knit for them myself. She was persistent for a bit of time.

I would return the items....being sure I have tracking information.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes it is the same gal. When I got the pm something told me the conversation was a bit fishy. I went looking for this old post before I emailed her back. Found the old post and have ignored her. Nothing to tell admin accept a friendly email to chat. I am sure the request would have come later. I am not going to block just yet. I will wait to see if there is another pm.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What are you really questioning? 
That she is asking for payment? 
Or that she wants cash?


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> What are you really questioning?
> That she is asking for payment?
> Or that she wants cash?


This gal has been sending friendly emails offering to knit for your grandkids as she wants someone to knit for. She will send it to you along with a bill with no previous discussion about a chanrge. I believe this is how it has been going.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sorry you gave this unscrupulous person your address. Like the others I would send them back with no money enclosed.

If you are contacted again by this person refuse the package.

Also if there is a way to let Admin know, I would not hesitate.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

Admin have been notified


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Keep her items and don't pay her. If everyone she contacted did that she's stop working this scam.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ursulac said:


> Admin have been notified


28 pages - - and I'm sure most STILL don't know to whom you're referring - - I'm unable to find a member username of "Anita A" and no Anita from Aberdeen, and a search for Noden yields zero, zip, nada.

With everything that has been said about her method of operation, and enough people that have corroborated, there shouldn't be any reason to camouflage her identity - - would you please just give her specific ID ???
__________


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

KroSha said:


> 28 pages - - and I'm sure most STILL don't know to whom you're referring - - I'm unable to find a member username of "Anita A" and no Anita from Aberdeen, and a search for Noden yields zero, zip, nada.
> 
> With everything that has been said about her method of operation, and enough people that have corroborated, there shouldn't be any reason to camouflage her identity - - would you please just give her specific ID ???
> __________


I think you will find it is AnitaN


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I think you will find it is AnitaN


Ahh yes, thanks...she has removed her location.

And this is copied from her first post on the forum ("Introduce Yourself"):

_Hi Everyone,
I am new on this website and really hope I can get help on here.
I am a very basic hand knitter and want to take up knitting again. I am wanting to knit something but haven't got a clue what I am able to knit. I know I cannot do round neck jumpers/cardigans as struggle on the neckband! 
Does anyone know how I can get paid for doing hand knitting?I have sent several e-mails out to companies and on websites and no success. 
If there is anyone out there whom is needing a hand to knit something I would be willing to help as long as send the wool and pattern!
I am at my wits ends!
Anita._

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93845-1.html

To quote Strother Martin (in Paul Newman's Cool Hand Luke): "What we have here is a failure to communicate" (maybe) - - certainly it's possible that English is not her 1st language.

She definitely had unrealistic expectations for a non-experienced knitter, but I have seen many times where other folks have presumed that everyone is up to speed on someone's situation just because they have posted it sometime in the past.

It looks like she altered her method of operation when nothing happened the way she requested; but it was the wrong way, of course.

She seems have a basic lack of understanding about how things work here - - however, the reports are that when someone has given her corrective information, she has become hostile in some cases.

I am sending her a link to my post and reaching out to offer to provide information on technical assistance if she would like any - - of course, it has to be up to her.
__________


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This has happened to Kper's several times and should be stamped out. After all if we wanted someone to knit for us we would ask, but to say they would like to knit for your grandchild is not on and it is her way of soliciting money from you. Report it to Admin and let us have the answer to what they recommend. I would say send it back.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mavisb said:


> This has happened to Kper's several times and should be stamped out. After all if we wanted someone to knit for us we would ask, but to say they would like to knit for your grandchild is not on and it is her way of soliciting money from you. Report it to Admin and let us have the answer to what they recommend. I would say send it back.


1) Even though the OP is six months and 26 pages old, it was reactivated a day and a half ago due to someone recently receiving a PM from the person in question.

2) ursulac, being the recipient of the unsolicited handmade merchandise, is under no obligation to return it - - not to mention that any postage from Australia to Scotland would be cost prohibitive.
__________


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

AnitaN has not posted on the forum for two years.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

inishowen said:


> AnitaN has not posted on the forum for two years.


Perhaps not posted on the forum, but has been working behind the scene and posting private messages.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

How rude. Send them back. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> How rude. Send them back. It doesn't make sense.


"Send them back" at who's expense? When Anita gets them back I have no doubt she'll just use them to try the scam on someone else.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> "Send them back" at who's expense? When Anita gets them back I have no doubt she'll just use them to try the scam on someone else.


If international C.O.D. exists, send them back at the sender's expense, of course. However, I doubt it does.

Scammers scam; I've never heard of any who stopped before being jailed.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I just thought of this. If anyone has Googled the persons user name? Sometimes you can learn more about this person. I do have question though, if you blocked her name would you still get emails from her or anyone else that you blocked?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deexer said:


> I just thought of this. If anyone has Googled the persons user name? Sometimes you can learn more about this person. I do have question though, if you blocked her name would you still get emails from her or anyone else that you blocked?


Blocked where? As in the dumb ignore list here on KP? No. As in YahooMail? No - I think. I haven't used that option except to block spam, back before Yahoo's spam filters were up to the job.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Blocked where? As in the dumb ignore list here on KP? No. As in YahooMail? No - I think. I haven't used that option except to block spam, back before Yahoo's spam filters were up to the job.


I meant if you put them on ignore list here can they still send a message to you?


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

deexer said:


> I meant if you put them on ignore list here can they still send a message to you?


Interesting question. I have put you on my ignore list. Try to send me a PM and let us know what happens.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey first time, ever I've been ignored and I havent been bad, yet. It won't let me send a PM. So all you people can use the ignore to stop this person. Maybe if there are enough ignores she might go away.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

deexer said:


> Hey first time, ever I've been ignored and I havent been bad, yet. It won't let me send a PM. So all you people can use the ignore to stop this person. Maybe if there are enough ignores she might go away.


You are no longer being ignored so you'd better stay on your best behaviour. :sm09:


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm so happy I'm back in the good books. I will try to stay on my best behaviour but it's really hard for me to do.????


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


This has happened before here on KP. I would not even send it back unless she gives you the postage money. Whoever is doing this, he/she is a scammer! Maybe you should teach them a lesson and just keep the items and donate them to a shelter.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Had a PM from her last night!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Had a PM from her last night!


She is persistent if nothing else.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Had a PM from her last night!


OMG. Well she is in the same country as you. Probably thought she could get to you easier. Just ignore her.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> She is persistent if nothing else.


PITA if you ask me


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Had a PM from her last night!


So? And what had she to say for herself?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? And what had she to say for herself?


It's sad it's still happening


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? And what had she to say for herself?


Just the usual: problems with internet, lots of questions about grandchildren, weather in Aberdeen ..... no offer to knit for once!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Just the usual: problems with internet, lots of questions about grandchildren, weather in Aberdeen ..... no offer to knit for once!


Softening you up before she goes in for the kill.lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Softening you up before she goes in for the kill.lol


. :sm23:


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with many of these posts! I wouldn't return the item to the sender. If you didn't place an order with this seller, a mistake has been made and it's not yours. 
If you feel you need to return the item, do so only after she sends a pre-paid return label to you. If not, just donate it to a local charity. You wouldn't want to keep anything with such crazy karma would you? The seller made choices for which there are proper consequences. You don't need to correct the problem she has created for herself. Sending someone a bill for a gift?? That's crazy!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

What a waste of your time to have to return this. The sender was totally out of line. The Forum should create a new section to alert the readership to such less than honorable transactions and the offending parties should be publicly named.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

And another tonight! Just the usual questions.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> And another tonight! Just the usual questions.


May I ask what that means ???

Did the member lady in question contact you by PM ???
__________


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

KroSha said:


> May I ask what that means ???
> 
> Did the member lady in question contact you by PM ???
> __________


Yes. That's twice in the last two or three weeks.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Yes. That's twice in the last two or three weeks.


Is it still AnitaN that you mean ???
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Is it still AnitaN that you mean ???
> __________


If so, then it's past time to notify Admin.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Is it still AnitaN that you mean ???
> __________


Yes


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just a little different question. Many have "blocked" or "ignored" with a button. Should I have need of this, hopefully I never will, where is this option?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annhkmiller said:


> Just a little different question. Many have "blocked" or "ignored" with a button. Should I have need of this, hopefully I never will, where is this option?


Click on the person's name where it's a live link - at the upper-left of a post or PM. That will take you to that person's profile. There you will see the choices to add that person to either your buddy list or your ignore list.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Click on the person's name where it's a live link - at the upper-left of a post or PM. That will take you to that person's profile. There you will see the choices to add that person to either your buddy list or your ignore list.


I've done this. Does it stop the PMs too?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I've done this. Does it stop the PMs too?


Yes. The only communication you can possibly receive from that user name is an 'olive branch', which you're free to ignore should it show up. However, IF the person is at all computer literate, s/he could register under a different user name and start over again. Let's hope that's not the case.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes. The only communication you can possibly receive from that user name is an 'olive branch', which you're free to ignore should it show up. However, IF the person is at all computer literate, s/he could register under a different user name and start over again. Let's hope that's not the case.


I don't think she will do that. She says she's still catching up with reading posts from last October! If she has me on a buddy list, will I have disappeared from that?


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Click on the person's name where it's a live link - at the upper-left of a post or PM. That will take you to that person's profile. There you will see the choices to add that person to either your buddy list or your ignore list.


Thank you JJ. I didn't have the slightest idea where to start looking. You have always had accurate and generous information, whatever the topic.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I don't think she will do that. She says she's still catching up with reading posts from last October! If she has me on a buddy list, will I have disappeared from that?


No. That's a list of people she's keeping tabs on, for whatever reason. Being on it has grants no power to communicate.

"Catching up with reading posts from last October"?? That means she's _so_ computer illiterate that she hasn't yet figured out to unsubscribe from the bleeping newsletter/digest and just go to Newest Topics/unread. My guess is that you'll never hear a word from her directly. She _may_ begin a topic wondering what it means that she can't PM you, but I wouldn't bet on even that.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No. That's a list of people she's keeping tabs on, for whatever reason. Being on it has grants no power to communicate.
> 
> "Catching up with reading posts from last October"?? That means she's _so_ computer illiterate that she hasn't yet figured out to unsubscribe from the bleeping newsletter/digest and just go to Newest Topics/unread. My guess is that you'll never hear a word from her directly. She _may_ begin a topic wondering what it means that she can't PM you, but I wouldn't bet on even that.


She hasn't actually posted on the forum since 2012! There is no way she has read any of this. That is why I feel she must have a buddy list of people with grandchildren and watches for their posts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> She hasn't actually posted on the forum since 2012! There is no way she has read any of this. That is why I feel she must have a buddy list of people with grandchildren and watches for their posts.


There are some people who just lurk and never post. It's quite possible that she just watches and PMs. Assuming it's a she to begin with. Perhaps sending the PMs to Admin and asking him to kick her off the forum is an option?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> She hasn't actually posted on the forum since 2012! There is no way she has read any of this. That is why I feel she must have a buddy list of people with grandchildren and watches for their posts.


Carole - - she made two posts in 2013 and one post in 2015 ???
__________


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There are some people who just lurk and never post. It's quite possible that she just watches and PMs. Assuming it's a she to begin with. Perhaps sending the PMs to Admin and asking him to kick her off the forum is an option?


There's nothing in them really that would result in her being kicked off. He could easily say someone is just being friendly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> There's nothing in them really that would result in her being kicked off. He could easily say someone is just being friendly.


I thought we were talking about a person who first offered to knit for grandkiddies and _then[/i demanded payment after the fact, of have I become completely lost?_


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I thought we were talking about a person who first offered to knit for grandkiddies and _then[/i demanded payment after the fact, of have I become completely lost?_


_

If you take a look at her posts on KP, she wants to make money from knitting but says she is a very basic knitter. In the PMs she refers to grandchildren by name, asks their ages etc and offers to knit for them if you send her the pattern, wool and payment. She has not demanded money from me but then I have not had her knit anything for me._


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> If you take a look at her posts on KP, she wants to make money from knitting but says she is a very basic knitter. In the PMs she refers to grandchildren by name, asks their ages etc and offers to knit for them if you send her the pattern, wool and payment. She has not demanded money from me but then I have not had her knit anything for me.


*Original post:

ursulac*
_Joined: Jul 1, 2011 
Posts: 616 
Loc: Brisbane Australia

I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?_
__________


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

KroSha said:


> *Original post:
> 
> ursulac*
> _Joined: Jul 1, 2011
> ...


Yes, this was what led to us all finding out we were not alone. Unfortunately some people gave their addresses. She told me that she wasn't a very skilled knitter, I would have to supply the yarn, pattern and lend help with the knitting. I didn't give out my address.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Yes, this was what led to us all finding out we were not alone. Unfortunately some people gave their addresses. She told me that she wasn't a very skilled knitter, I would have to supply the yarn, pattern and lend help with the knitting. I didn't give out my address.


Forewarned is forearmed...
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Yes, this was what led to us all finding out we were not alone. Unfortunately some people gave their addresses. She told me that she wasn't a very skilled knitter, I would have to supply the yarn, pattern and lend help with the knitting. I didn't give out my address.


I still think her actions should be reported to Admin.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still think her actions should be reported to Admin.


I was looking back my PMs last night. I contacted admin on 17th January and he said he'd look in to it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> I was looking back my PMs last night. I contacted admin on 17th January and he said he'd look in to it!


Oh well. It was worth trying.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *Original post:
> 
> ursulac*
> _Joined: Jul 1, 2011
> ...


The same thing happened to me. I got fooled by this woman. But she did send me gifts for my granddaughter and not demanding money. But later she did send some poorly knitted item and stated the cost of materials and labour. She wanted cash. I sent her a cheque. She didn't like it. She said I wrote the wrong date on it and that she couldn't cash it. I foolishly sent her some cash. She did thank me. But then I decided I didn't want anything more to do with this woman. Not soon afterward I saw this thread on KP.

If I were you I would ignore her.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ulrika said:


> The same thing happened to me. I got fooled by this woman. But she did send me gifts for my granddaughter and not demanding money. But later she did send some poorly knitted item and stated the cost of materials and labour. She wanted cash. I sent her a cheque. She didn't like it. She said I wrote the wrong date on it and that she couldn't cash it. I foolishly sent her some cash. She did thank me. But then I decided I didn't want anything more to do with this woman. Not soon afterward I saw this thread on KP.
> 
> If I were you I would ignore her.


I've put her on my ignore list.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

ulrika said:


> The same thing happened to me. I got fooled by this woman. But she did send me gifts for my granddaughter and not demanding money. But later she did send some poorly knitted item and stated the cost of materials and labour. She wanted cash. I sent her a cheque. She didn't like it. She said I wrote the wrong date on it and that she couldn't cash it. I foolishly sent her some cash. She did thank me. But then I decided I didn't want anything more to do with this woman. Not soon afterward I saw this thread on KP.
> 
> If I were you I would ignore her.


Wow!!! What a strange thing to happen. This thread was posted so long ago- I wonder if it was the same person who PM'ed me angrily demanding I send her free printed patterns. She came on KP with a tale of woe that her basement flooded, and that she lost all her patterns, and wanted people to send her things, free of course. I said oh what a shame- here are some free patterns [then i posted links to free baby patterns for her to download on the comment] I told her if I HAD any printed material, I might send it, but not to hold your breath. Like I said she PM'ed me with a rude message and I think I changed my profile name after that, and took a very long break from KP. I had had enough nonsense. Anyway I read your horror story and wonder if it is the same odd, greedy person. The whole thing reminds me of the gyps- oh, "Travelers" who grab you, put rosemary sprig in your hand as a "gift" then demand payment! As a matter of fact, it IS the same scam!

lol had to laugh at ulrika's comment about the "giftee" required to help knit, supply yarn and needles too. Unlike Ulrika I would not have sent her any money at all. Not even a cheque. By all means that woman demanding payments should have been banned. It has a legal name: extortion.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

PhoneGal said:


> Wow!!! What a strange thing to happen. This thread was posted so long ago- I wonder if it was the same person who PM'ed me angrily demanding I send her free printed patterns. She came on KP with a tale of woe that her basement flooded, and that she lost all her patterns, and wanted people to send her things, free of course. I said oh what a shame- here are some free patterns [then i posted links to free baby patterns for her to download on the comment] I told her if I HAD any printed material, I might send it, but not to hold your breath. Like I said she PM'ed me with a rude message and I think I changed my profile name after that, and took a very long break from KP. I had had enough nonsense. Anyway I read your horror story and wonder if it is the same odd, greedy person. The whole thing reminds me of the gyps- oh, "Travelers" who grab you, put rosemary sprig in your hand as a "gift" then demand payment! As a matter of fact, it IS the same scam!
> 
> lol had to laugh at ulrika's comment about the "giftee" required to help knit, supply yarn and needles too. Unlike Ulrika I would not have sent her any money at all. Not even a cheque. By all means that woman demanding payments should have been banned. It has a legal name: extortion.


No, don't think it's that person. I vaguely remember the flooded basement etc. She was in the US, was she not? She is named on this if you have a look.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

If Admin doesn't see fit to get involved, I think the best response to this person should be to send her a link to this topic. then ignore


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mea said:


> If Admin doesn't see fit to get involved, I think the best response to this person should be to send her a link to this topic. then ignore


Been done...
__________


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Been done...
> __________


Yes


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

SOUNDS LIKE A SCAM you are NOT required to pay for any thing mailed to you- not only is it bad manners for anyone to do such a thing, it's illegal. Rather, it's *not* against the law to be forced TO pay for something not agreed to before. 

Good heavens= who IS this vulgar, greedy person on KP! They need named and shamed.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Am I right in thinking this is a really old topic that has suddenly become live again?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Am I right in thinking this is a really old topic that has suddenly become live again?


You are correct. It was resurrected because of this topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556566-1.html


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You are correct. It was resurrected because of this topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556566-1.html


Thank you. I've had a look at that link and left a comment there.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Woooow. Is all I can say. That is why when anyone.offers to do something for me, my first question is: "How much do you charge?" I do not assume, or take anything for granted.


----------



## AnitaN (Jul 4, 2012)

To Everyone that has commented on here and I hope nobody else has commented again this year.
This lady that has first reported me I sent her a postcard, sweets for the children as well as the hats. I mention in the letter that if she didn't want the hats to send everything back to me. This lady is so ungrateful and she did ask me to knit the hats as well, very uncaring lady.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Anita you offered to make the hats. You didn't have a contract where you agreed a payment. That's where you went wrong.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Anita you offered to make the hats. You didn't have a contract where you agreed a payment. That's where *you went wrong*.


Is it even _possible_ that AnitaN erred?!?!?! :sm06:


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just curious, is there a reason to replying to a year and a half (last post) old topic?
Had a looksee where this spanned over a few topics, again a year and a half old.
Appears the poster of this new post, posts on average once every 6-8 months.

Okay, I don't know what this is about and I dislike rehashing old stuff (on line or in real life).

Wishing you a happy unstressed life.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Is it even _possible_ that AnitaN erred?!?!?! :sm06:


There is a long history with this lady. She has pulled the same trick over and over. I am one of those who was contacted by her


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

inishowen said:


> There is a long history with this lady. She has pulled the same trick over and over. I am one of those who was contacted by her


Sad to be her.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I have followed this from the beginning and am amazed that AnitaN keeps it going.everyone needs to just let it go and move on.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

ursulac said:


> I had a private message from fellow KPer offering to knit something for my new grandbabies, asked for my address to post them to me. Parcel arrived a few days ago with a note stating cost materials & labour & asking me to send cash. What would you do?


Well it's happened again. I know this post is now 3 years since the original. This person has sent me unsolicited knitted hats for my two grandsons. There was a card in the package. The printing was so small, it was hard to read. Anyway she asked for $20.00 to cover postage and materials. She pleaded with me not to ignore her.

I got duped once and won't fall into the trap again. I have her on my ignore list. I have also ignored any PMs or emails.

Just wondering if anyone out there has been contacted by her again.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Well it's happened again. I know this post is now 3 years since the original. This person has sent me unsolicited knitted hats for my two grandsons. There was a card in the package. The printing was so small, it was hard to read. Anyway she asked for $20.00 to cover postage and materials. She pleaded with me not to ignore her.
> 
> I got duped once and won't fall into the trap again. I have her on my ignore list. I have also ignored any PMs or emails.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone out there has been contacted by her again.


Yes I was contacted about two weeks ago. I ignored her pm.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Yes I was contacted about two weeks ago. I ignored her pm.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm just going to ignore her. Did you do anything?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I'm just going to ignore her. Did you do anything?


When she first contacted me some years ago she wanted to know the ages of my grandchildren. I thought she seemed lonely so tried to be friendly. She said she was learning to knit and offered to knit for me. I thought that was odd as I can knit very well for myself! Thankfully I never gave her my address. I no longer answer her messages. I know of another member who had unwanted things sent to her.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, I remember this from the first time it was posted ! Without reading through the whole thread again, I recall that you received a lot of support and many great suggestions. She certainly has “cajones” to try this with you again ! 
Perhaps one of the previous suggestions will be appropriate ? I wish you good luck and I’ll watch for updates ! 
Nobody needs any extra stress in these difficult times. Please take care. 
Adrienne ????


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

inishowen said:


> When she first contacted me some years ago she wanted to know the ages of my grandchildren. I thought she seemed lonely so tried to be friendly. She said she was learning to knit and offered to knit for me. I thought that was odd as I can knit very well for myself! Thankfully I never gave her my address. I no longer answer her messages. I know of another member who had unwanted things sent to her.


Thanks for letting me know. I do believe she is lonely and I got sucked in. I work for seniors and volunteer a lot, so helping is in my nature. I hate being taken advantage of. I think I will donate the hats to charity (they aren't especially nice, but usable). It creeped me out that she knew the ages of my grandchildren after all these years. She must keep quite a spreadsheet.
I'm curious to know if she has recently contacted anyone else.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

ulrika said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I do believe she is lonely and I got sucked in. I work for seniors and volunteer a lot, so helping is in my nature. I hate being taken advantage of. I think I will donate the hats to charity (they aren't especially nice, but usable). It creeped me out that she knew the ages of my grandchildren after all these years. She must keep quite a spreadsheet.
> I'm curious to know if she has recently contacted anyone else.


I can't believe she is still doing this. She contacted me in September 2014 asking lots of questions about my life and mainly my grandson. I chose to ignore and suggest you do the same. I certainly wouldn't send any money I think that would be seen as encouragement. I do think she is lonely but this is not the way to combat it. Especially guilt tripping people into enabling her. Why would any knitter want to pay a novice to knit a hat for them ????‍♀


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Bundyanne was sent a parcel right out of the blue with I think a knitted hat in it as well as some other stuff. I think that was last year and that’s the last person I have read about receiving stuff for awhile. Anne just put a short post on KP thanking her and left it at that from memory.
She certainly sounds like she has some problems as it’s not normal behaviour. I think ignoring her is the way to go.

Just found it, it was this year in May!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ulrika said:


> Well it's happened again. I know this post is now 3 years since the original. This person has sent me unsolicited knitted hats for my two grandsons. There was a card in the package. The printing was so small, it was hard to read. Anyway she asked for $20.00 to cover postage and materials. She pleaded with me not to ignore her.
> 
> I got duped once and won't fall into the trap again. I have her on my ignore list. I have also ignored any PMs or emails.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone out there has been contacted by her again.


Reading back through 33 pages doesn't interest me. Could you please give the culprit's KP user name?

Out of curiosity, how'd she get your address anyway?


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Reading back through 33 pages doesn't interest me. Could you please give the culprit's KP user name?
> 
> Out of curiosity, how'd she get your address anyway?


Yes I'm curious about that too. To my knowledge AnitaN has been approaching kpers since before 2014. She asks a lot of personal questions and is very interested in grandchildren, says she is not an experienced knitter but wants to knit for your grandchild, oh and by the way if you could help out with yarn and postage costs!!!! After all that why on earth you give out your email let alone home address? Innocent or not it's very strange


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Reading back through 33 pages doesn't interest me. Could you please give the culprit's KP user name?
> 
> Out of curiosity, how'd she get your address anyway?


Her name is AnitaN

Unfortunately I gave her my address. I got sucked in by her story. It wasn't until I saw this thread on KP that she had been doing this with others too. Lesson learned.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

ulrika said:


> Her name is AnitaN
> 
> Unfortunately I gave her my address. I got sucked in by her story. It wasn't until I saw this thread on KP that she had been doing this with others too. Lesson learned.


It's such a shame, you were obviously trying to be kind. This is a very strange story and has been going on for so many years now. Very odd


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Has ANYONE reported her behaviour to Admin?

https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Has ANYONE reported her behaviour to Admin?
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=2


No, I didn't. To be honest it didn't occur to me at the time I just didn't answer pm


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> No, I didn't. To be honest it didn't occur to me at the time I just didn't answer pm


PMs, at least on KP, are not necessarily 'private'. Admin can access them to see what the culprit said.


----------



## AnitaN (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello to all those knitters on this site that reads this,

I am being accused of being a SCAM Knitter and I am most certainly NOT. The lady that keeps making me a SCAM is so UNGRATEFUL and not a "HEART IN HER BODY". When I first posted a parcel to this lady in Australia she asked me to knit and I posted the hats along with Shortbread and postcard. I knew this lady be so ungrateful. I had hoped this lady would have a kind heart as know she is an experience knitter. Again I was so happy for her of new grandchildren and right enough never asked me to knit but I had hoped she would have a heart as I explained wanted a Knitting Friend Pen Pal that can give me advice and see my knitting if I am a good knitter being I am basic. I wrote this lady such a kind letter, posted hats and even attached some funny jokes that she can say to her grandchildren and a small mini calendar. It is not my fault I am a small hand writer. This lady is so FALSE and not giving the whole story to all you knitters making me so awful and SCAM. If you received a kind hearted gift from another part of the world you would be grateful! I had sent several e-mails to this lady such general as every time I had seen her wonderful knitting on the site and never hear back. I didn't just ask money up front (AGAIN THIS LADY IS FALSE) what she is saying to other knitters. I thought this lady would have a kind heart of gold and at least send me a thank you card, tell me if my hats are good or not and maybe even send me a nice gift from where she lives and if she feels to pay postage would be good. It would had been up to her to send something but would had at least liked a thank you card and opinion on my knitting to help me along.

I am looking for a Knitting Friend Pen Pal that would look at my knitting and be grateful of the hats so am trying to find that special Experience Knitter and on this site to help like me being basic. Knitting groups and these places are no good.

So for all these knitters on this site - Make sure you look at all the facts before going to jump to someone and ignore the person. 

I am most kind, honest and deep caring basic hand knitter and willing to knit for anyone whom can give me advice and be my Knitting Friend Pen Pal so I can send my knitting to the person and comment. Charity will not do that so need an Experience Knitting Friend Pen Pal to have a HEART OF GOLD.

PLEASE DO NOT ASSUME AND MAKE SURE YOU HAVE ALL THE FACTS before you put someone on the ignore list. It is so hurtful to me being named a SCAM! 

THIS LADY URSULA! SUCH AN UNGRATEFUL LADY as I have reassured this lady twice and making a point to her to have at least a "HEART"!


----------

